# Debate the ethics of shit eating with moogetrooget / WingsofDepression / Gentleman Gamer



## Cake Farts (Oct 23, 2020)

@Gentleman Gamer alright what’s up

THREAD SUMMARY HERE:


			
				Bloitzhole said:
			
		

> So to summarize the previous 10 pages for people who might be joining us late:
> 
> You are in your late teens, short and scrawny, living in a big city in Kentucky with your middle class family. You are getting your driver's license. You work menial labor at a grocery store but you suck at your job and you have applied for a job at a different grocery store. You were bullied throughout high school, pushed into lockers, got your fancy 80$ shoes stepped on and never had friends for an extended period of time and certainly never had a girlfriend. You think, but you are not sure to what extend, your parents abused you and your brother and your brother also bullied you. You worship women as higher beings whom you are unworthy of because you are an enormous simp and are into watching women poop (and you'd pay upwards of 200$ to watch a woman poop and sniff and eat ass) and scat and hentai. When you had professional help, you showed schizophrenia or something along those lines and you sometimes lose touch with reality. And you figured it'd be a good idea to tell the Kiwi Farms all of that after sperging hard at one of the users. Anything else?
> 
> ...





			
				Gentleman Gamer said:
			
		

> Not just people, it's specifically women. There are several reasons though:
> 
> 1 - It's like I said before, never would I have imagined that such a beautiful being could perform an act so lowly and disgusting, and that she could generate such disgusting material from (In my opinion) the most beautiful and attractive part of her body (ass) It was so shocking to me. The strong contrast between the beautiful woman and the shit. Something about that contrast attracted me. I guess that stemmed from my delusion that women were somehow above men. I genuinely used to believe that they didn't shit
> 
> ...


Edit: When asked why he was institutionalized:


			
				Gentleman Gamer said:
			
		

> In the interview I basically just talked about blowing shit up, and killing myself, and that freaked them out enough to commit me.


Edit 2:



editing on mobile is fucking garbage my god


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 23, 2020)

He's a fucking weirdo.
He bothered the shit out of my buddy @Madam Nekromantik.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 23, 2020)

I think as long as something involves *consenting adults*, and you aren't *forcing *anyone to do anything against their will, then there is no such thing as "Degenerate" or "Unethical"


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 23, 2020)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> He's a fucking weirdo.
> He bothered the shit out of my buddy @Madam Nekromantik.


He sperged out in the sex toy thread and gave me a good show in my DMs.

Thread:


			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/sex-toy-general.33108/page-11
		




Post in thread 'Incels.is (Previously known as /r/incels)'
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/incels-is-previously-known-as-r-incels.22268/post-7594813
edit: embed not working, posting full links.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 23, 2020)

Cake Farts said:


> He sperged out in the sex toy thread and gave me a good show in my DMs.


Care to share?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Oct 23, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I think as long as something involves *consenting adults*, and you aren't *forcing *anyone to do anything against their will, then there is no such thing as "Degenerate" or "Unethical"


Is this what we want for Uganda?! Eating da poopoo?! NO!!


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 23, 2020)

Furthermore, I am not sexually attracted to eating shit. I do have a scat fetish, but it's not about eating shit.



Creepy Pig Man said:


> Is this what we want for Uganda?! Eating da poopoo?! NO!!



In a country with high Aids prevalence, yes scat is dangerous. But so is regular sex over there. In a first world country, (Corona not withstanding) it is perfectly fine as long as your not involving some random person.


----------



## Maskull (Oct 23, 2020)

Do you get off on digging the hole deeper for yourself or what?


----------



## Childe (Oct 23, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Just stuff that opens their asshole really wide. Either buttplugs or dick shaped dildos. The transparent ones with that jelly looking surface are the best imo. You can see all the juices and body fluids on them and the material looks like it would feel really good.





Gentleman Gamer said:


> I like it the most when a girl's ass completely sucks in the entire dildo to the point where you can't even see it anymore and her asshole closes back up. Then when she poops it back out. It so hot. I want to watch a girl do that on a table infront of my face, then I'll pick it up and suck the entire thing until it's clean.





Gentleman Gamer said:


> Oh my god fuck yes. Those are soo hot. I wanna cum deep in a girls ass and then she'll squat over my face and poop it all back out into my mouth





Gentleman Gamer said:


> Not my thing but if my theoretical girlfriend was into it, I totally eat hers





Gentleman Gamer said:


> Because apparently eating shit has something to do with morality. I assume because you think the risk of getting a disease and spreading it to your coworkers or some shit. Well, as long as your girlfriend didn't come from some alleyway or some random street corner, you're going to be perfectly fine, it could even boost your immune system.





Gentleman Gamer said:


> Why do you feel the need to use the word like degenerate? As if having an unconventional interest has some connection to morality and the ethics of my character. Is it because you believe I am more likely to have some kind of mental issue where I would be in the position to cause harm to somebody? It seems like you're out to get me. To make me feel bad about myself. If anybody, YOU'RE the one of questionable moral character, displaying predatory, unsympathetic behavior towards me, that makes YOU the degenerate after all. Think about how you feel about that!





Gentleman Gamer said:


> But why? Why am I a degenerate? Furthermore, what made you feel the need to do this to me? Do you feel a shred of empathy? It doesn't seem so.
> 
> Edit: I'm unable to comment on profiles. Start a conversation with me in PM.


Here's his shit fest from the sex toy thread.


----------



## Maskull (Oct 23, 2020)

Neferpitou! said:


> Here's his shit fest from the sex toy thread.


Don't forget this thread https://kiwifarms.net/threads/moogetrooget-exposed.73905/


----------



## MemeGrey (Oct 23, 2020)

Would you rather be anally raped or eat a cute girls poop?


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Oct 23, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I think as long as something involves *consenting adults*, and you aren't *forcing *anyone to do anything against their will, then there is no such thing as "Degenerate" or "Unethical"


Degenerate implies you go against polite society. Smearing yourself and playing with shit is something humans, other than massive tards, stop doing when they're 2 and don't pick up again until they become victims of dementia. Playing with shit is inherently degenerate, and a shit fetishist insisting otherwise isn't going to change any minds, like a tranny stroking his dick in the women's locker room while insisting he's a real girl, too.


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 23, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I do have a scat fetish, but it's not about eating shit


This is only marginally better, and by marginally I mean by one femtometer. Why scat? I actually can’t wrap my head around it.


----------



## Vampirella (Oct 23, 2020)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> He's a fucking weirdo.
> He bothered the shit out of my buddy @Madam Nekromantik.






He posted this because of this pic.


And then


And also


----------



## Maskull (Oct 23, 2020)

Cake Farts said:


> This is only marginally better, and by marginally I mean by one femtometer. Why scat? I actually can’t wrap my head around it.


He has also insisted a sexual interest in both the decayed and the dead as well.

E: Excellent. We are in TSIC now where moogetrooget doesn't have access. Good job janny, you retard.


----------



## Daisymae (Oct 23, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I think as long as something involves *consenting adults*, and you aren't *forcing *anyone to do anything against their will, then there is no such thing as "Degenerate" or "Unethical"


I tend to agree. 

I feel like people try too hard to find something to get up-in-arms about. Like the whole "RALPH'S A SCAT FETISHIST BECAUSE HE HUFFED HIS THUMB AND HIS EX SAID SO!" Most guys would thumb a chicks asshole and most chicks here have had that experience at least one time. So what if he huffed it? Guys get off on the smell of chick cooch and ass. It's a thing, and its a whole hell of a lot different from wanting to eat shit.

I don't care what this guys deal is but I've seen this retarded stuff play out enough times to know that people accused of horrifying shit on this site more often than not end up being into relatively normal things but a boring sperg ended up reading their posts and misinterpreted them.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 23, 2020)

I hope you catch typhoid fever.


----------



## The Fool (Oct 23, 2020)

Why does his avatar say "Cake Farts I am Sorry" when he sent you death threats in DM? Is he sincere or did a mod do that?

I should go without saying, but, fecal waste is legitimately bio-hazardous. I'm not sure why this dude thinks there's nothing wrong with that, it's filled with bacteria literally created to break down cells, getting it in any other part of the body outside of the GI tract is, at best, a very painful infection, and, at worse, certain death. Is he aware of this? Is he aware of how people get pink eye, or how people die in prison by getting shanked with a shit-covered sharp object?


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 23, 2020)

Hey does @Gentleman Gamer have TCIS access? He’s pretty nasty but I don’t believe in hitting a man when he can’t respond.


----------



## Childe (Oct 23, 2020)

Night said:


> He has also insisted a sexual interest in both the decayed and the dead as well.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Oct 23, 2020)

Night said:


> Do you get off on digging the hole deeper for yourself or what?


At the root, every fetish is a humiliation fetish. Prove me wrong (good luck).


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 23, 2020)

The Fool said:


> Why does his avatar say "Cake Farts I am Sorry" when he sent you death threats in DM? Is he sincere or did a mod do that?


Hell if I know. He was pretty insistent on talking to me even though we had a DM started? @Neferpitou! do you have the history of his profile pic changes? That was pretty good.


----------



## Childe (Oct 23, 2020)

Cake Farts said:


> Hell if I know. He was pretty insistent on talking to me even though we had a DM started? @Neferpitou! do you have the history of his profile pic changes? That was pretty good.


Oh yeah I kept track of them.














editing to add that @Gentleman Gamer can't even post in TSIC. Very sad.


----------



## Maskull (Oct 23, 2020)

Neferpitou! said:


> @Gentleman Gamer can't even post in TSIC. Very sad.


It's a damn shame is what it is.


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 23, 2020)

Neferpitou! said:


> editing to add that @Gentleman Gamer can't even post in TSIC. Very sad.


I actually asked mods to give him temporary access. We’ll see how that goes.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Oct 23, 2020)

If I could do it easily I'd buy him supporter status. Alas, I'm a leafcuck and it's a pain in the ass. Also, he's probably going to end up in prison, the morgue, or banned so..


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 23, 2020)

Creepy Pig Man said:


> If I could do it easily I'd buy him supporter status. Alas, I'm a leafcuck and it's a pain in the ass. Also, he's probably going to end up in prison, the morgue, or banned so..


You shouldn’t waste your money on him. Until then, have this final message he posted to me:



			
				Gentlemen Gamer said:
			
		

> GO FUCKING FIND IT YOURSELF YOU EVIL WICKED CUNT. I'M NOT HELPING YOU WITH YOUR FUCKING SICK TWISTED DEMONIC SOCIOPATHIC HATE CAMPAIGN. YOUR ASSAULT ON MY SHEER WILLPOWER AS FUCKING FAILED. BOW YOUR HEAD DOWN DEMON. YOU ARE NO MATCH FOR THE MORALITY AND EMPATHY OF A TRUE HUMAN BEING. YOU HAVE NO FUCKING STATUS HERE ON GODS GREEN EARTH.
> 
> STFU AND GTFO. I HAVE HAD ENOUGH OF YOUR SHIT. YOU ARE WORTHLESS. YOU DESERVE NOTHING.
> 
> ...


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Oct 23, 2020)

Cake Farts said:


> You shouldn’t waste your money on him. Until then, have this final message he posted to me:


I think he might be a little mad.


----------



## Maskull (Oct 24, 2020)

He has gone off for the night so there's no hope seeing him much more even if janny gives him access to the board unless he reneges on his word.


----------



## The Fool (Oct 24, 2020)

True to his username, is indeed both a gentleman _and_ a gamer.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Oct 24, 2020)

The Fool said:


> True to his username, is indeed both a gentleman _and_ a gamer.


Some might say a Supreme Gentleman.


----------



## Kenya Jones (Oct 24, 2020)

Fun fact, if you look at his history this isn't his first time having to explain how he eats shit.


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Oct 24, 2020)

Night said:


> He has gone off for the night so there's no hope seeing him much more even if janny gives him access to the board unless he reneges on his word.


he's online now
how many posts do you have to have to get access to TSIC?


----------



## Maskull (Oct 24, 2020)

Medical Hawaii said:


> he's online now
> how many posts do you have to have to get access to TSIC?


You have to be here for six months.


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Oct 24, 2020)

Cake Farts said:


> You shouldn’t waste your money on him. Until then, have this final message he posted to me:


that's definitely a rage post by a completely sane individual who does not deserve the title "degenerate"


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 24, 2020)

Night said:


> He has gone off for the night so there's no hope seeing him much more even if janny gives him access to the board unless he reneges on his word.


Jannies pls I submit request a while ago 

A man that has been banned once and comes back will definitely come back. You see, that’s his game plan. _He’s watching us. _


----------



## Monika H. (Oct 24, 2020)

@Gentleman Gamer #MeToo


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Oct 24, 2020)

Monika H. said:


> View attachment 1683320View attachment 1683321View attachment 1683322View attachment 1683323
> @Gentleman Gamer #MeToo


Better prep that bussy.


----------



## The Fool (Oct 24, 2020)

Someone should point this guy to Beauty Parlor

An ocean of catty single 5/10s await you, my friend.


----------



## soft kitty (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Furthermore, I am not sexually attracted to eating shit. I do have a scat fetish


WHY WOULD YOU ADMIT THAT


----------



## SIGSEGV (Oct 24, 2020)

I'd like to preface this by saying


Gentleman Gamer said:


> Furthermore, I am not sexually attracted to eating shit. I do have a scat fetish, but it's not about eating shit.


----------



## soft kitty (Oct 24, 2020)

Creepy Pig Man said:


> If I could do it easily I'd buy him supporter status. Alas, I'm a leafcuck and it's a pain in the ass. Also, he's probably going to end up in prison, the morgue, or banned so..


I've bought like 6 people supporters. It's super easy, barely an inconvenience.


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 24, 2020)

@Gentleman Gamer we’re in your turf now, so why do you like scat so much?


----------



## The Fool (Oct 24, 2020)

Wow, this might be the first time I saw a thread get moved _from_ TSIC.

All it took was a little scat fetishism.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Oct 24, 2020)

trying to decide where this ranks on the disturbing/amusing scale

so, scat, maggots, necrophilia... a couple more and we might have a bingo


----------



## soft kitty (Oct 24, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> trying to decide where this ranks on the disturbing/amusing scale
> 
> so, scat, maggots, necrophilia... a couple more and we might have a bingo


He is just straight up gross but also hilarious in his chimpouts.

When he first appeared on chat, he was bullied and mocked relentlessly until he was banned.

Prime halal material.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Oct 24, 2020)

The Fool said:


> Wow, this might be the first time I saw a thread get moved _from_ TSIC.


----------



## ADHD (Oct 24, 2020)

The Fool said:


> Someone should point this guy to Beauty Parlor


That's not very nice.


----------



## Monika H. (Oct 24, 2020)

soft kitty said:


> I've bought like 6 people supporters. It's super easy, barely an inconvenience.


I'd buy him but since he's literally and figuratively full of shit, I'd rather spend those money on shit I need


----------



## soft kitty (Oct 24, 2020)

Nobody buy him supporters, I don't want him coming in there and literally shitting up the place.


----------



## NoFeline (Oct 24, 2020)

Night said:


> Do you get off on digging the hole deeper for yourself or what?


Not unless he's a @Sean Miller sock.


----------



## Maskull (Oct 24, 2020)

NoFeline said:


> Not unless he's a @Sean Miller sock.


If they were the same we'd already have more photographs of him lazing around in a diaper.


----------



## R00T (Oct 24, 2020)

So if you don't eat the poop what do you _want _to do with it, @Gentleman Gamer_ ?_


----------



## soft kitty (Oct 24, 2020)

We are witnessing the birth of another Nick Bate.


----------



## Chicken Picnic (Oct 24, 2020)

Using this UK medical grade chart, please describe the type of stool that's okay to consume Vs what is not ok. 

Please include as much detail as possible. 

Thank you.


----------



## soft kitty (Oct 24, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> trying to decide where this ranks on the disturbing/amusing scale
> 
> so, scat, maggots, necrophilia... a couple more and we might have a bingo


Rejects advice, chimps out, powerlevels, creeps on women...

Yep, that's a bingo.


----------



## Bloitzhole (Oct 24, 2020)

Creepy Pig Man said:


> At the root, every fetish is a humiliation fetish. Prove me wrong (good luck).


What about this

@Gentleman Gamer - Am I correct in assuming that you have never had a girlfriend because you are just too nice of a guy and women just aren't into that for some reason? And you live at your family's homestead? Tell us what your day to day is like and what troubles you bud, all of us Kiwis probably just aren't understanding where you are coming from properly (you know how easy misunderstandings happen) and it'd be great to hear all about it. Right guys?


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Oct 24, 2020)

Monika H. said:


> View attachment 1683320View attachment 1683321View attachment 1683322View attachment 1683323
> @Gentleman Gamer #MeToo


Oh dear fucking god. THERE ARE NO WOMEN HERE, women on the internet are a myth, and anyone who says they're really a girl is a tranny.
Pay me ten million dollars and i'll shit in your mouth tho


----------



## The Real SVP (Oct 24, 2020)

tfw nobody invites you to supporter status because you don't eat da poopoo
[sad foxboy]


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 24, 2020)

soft kitty said:


> I've bought like 6 people supporters. It's super easy, barely an inconvenience.


Are you also a Canuck?


----------



## Vampirella (Oct 24, 2020)

Cake Farts said:


>


He's the one that writes rape fics on women's profiles and threatens to kill people in horrible ways, not the type to be telling people about empathy or moral character. We're not the ones that need to be watched.


----------



## Make Anime Illegal (Oct 24, 2020)

@Gentleman Gamer serious question, were you bullied a lot in highschool?


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Oct 24, 2020)

Imagine getting off to shit lmao.


----------



## draggs (Oct 24, 2020)

It's a shame that we no longer live in a golden age of poopoo morality isnt it @Gentleman Gamer 

We are the clean men, we have fallen from our shit smeared ancestors


----------



## SIGSEGV (Oct 24, 2020)

OH GOD I'M GONNA POOOOOOOOOOP AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA I'M POOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPING


----------



## Fapcop (Oct 24, 2020)

I can’t really wrap my hand around the kind of total retardation that would make someone come on to kiwifarms and be all: _“Hey guys! Lemme tell you about my scar fetish! Also, corpses kinda make me hard, cool huh?”_


The only thing that makes sense is if GG has some kind of humiliation fetish.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Make Anime Illegal said:


> @Gentleman Gamer serious question, were you bullied a lot in highschool?


Pretty fucking relentlessly in 9th and 10th Grade, but I'd have to say Middleschool was the worst easily. Once the latter half of Highschool rolled around, people mellowed out and stopped fucking with me.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Once the latter half of Highschool rolled around, people mellowed out and stopped fucking with me.


Maybe we wouldn't be having this conversation if those lazy fucks had finished what they'd started.


----------



## draggs (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Pretty fucking relentlessly in 9th and 10th Grade, but I'd have to say Middleschool was the worst easily. Once the latter half of Highschool rolled around, people mellowed out and stopped fucking with me.



Used up by 15

Now that's some whoring


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> Maybe we wouldn't be having this conversation if those lazy fucks had finished what they'd started.


They would be dead and so would I


----------



## Bloitzhole (Oct 24, 2020)

Bloitzhole said:


> What about this
> 
> @Gentleman Gamer - Am I correct in assuming that you have never had a girlfriend because you are just too nice of a guy and women just aren't into that for some reason? And you live at your family's homestead? Tell us what your day to day is like and what troubles you bud, all of us Kiwis probably just aren't understanding where you are coming from properly (you know how easy misunderstandings happen) and it'd be great to hear all about it. Right guys?





Make Anime Illegal said:


> @Gentleman Gamer serious question, were you bullied a lot in highschool?





Gentleman Gamer said:


> Pretty fucking relentlessly in 9th and 10th Grade, but I'd have to say Middleschool was the worst easily. Once the latter half of Highschool rolled around, people mellowed out and stopped fucking with me.


Thanks for opening up about your past. How's the present treating you mate? Also what did they bully you for? What did they usually insult you with?





And who are you talking to atm? I hope the kiwis aren't being mean. Are the kiwis being mean again? Don't worry, this is your thread, you can vent here.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Bloitzhole said:


> Thanks for opening up about your past. How's the present treating you mate? Also what did they bully you for? What did they usually insult you with?


It was a majority Hispanic/Black school and I'm short a scrawny white kid. They mostly just did petty shit like shoving me into lockers and stepping on my $200 shoes. I'd get paper thrown at me and water bottles. This one time some kid grabbed my balls and winked at me. People would say "I don't want to sit next to this fucking kid" And occasionally I get random threats too.

The present is better than back then but still pretty shit. IDK where I'm going with my life and I'm still having these emotions to the point where I have to do this shit.


----------



## Bloitzhole (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> They mostly just did petty shit like shoving me into lockers and stepping on my $200 shoes


What kind of shoes were they? Were you proud of those shoes? 



Gentleman Gamer said:


> IDK where I'm going with my life and I'm still having these emotions to the point where I have to do this shit.


How's the day to day? Got any friends to vent to? What are your hobbies and how do you pass the time outside the KF?


----------



## byuu (Oct 24, 2020)

Stop socking, @theralph


----------



## Canoodler (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> This one time some kid grabbed my balls and winked at me.


I'm curious about this story. Please elaborate.


----------



## draggs (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> It was a majority Hispanic/Black school and I'm short a scrawny white kid. They mostly just did petty shit like shoving me into lockers and stepping on my $200 shoes. I'd get paper thrown at me and water bottles. This one time some kid grabbed my balls and winked at me. People would say "I don't want to sit next to this fucking kid" And occasionally I get random threats too.
> 
> *The present is better than back then but still pretty shit. IDK where I'm going with my life and I'm still having these emotions to the point where I have to do this shit.*



You're still in high school? How many times have you had to repeat grades so far? Do you keep changing schools because none of them will let you attend covered in shit and smelling like a truck stop restroom? It's gonna be hard to graduate when you get expelled the moment you come in the doors because you're a mobile biohazard.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Bloitzhole said:


> What kind of shoes were they? Were you proud of those shoes?
> 
> 
> How's the day to day? Got any friends to vent to? What are your hobbies and how do you pass the time outside the KF?


They were pretty nice shoes. 

Day to day depends. I do work on the week but I suck at it and I slack alot. Probably getting fired soon too but I applied somewhere else hopefully I'll get hired. Other than that I do exercise and ride a bike, I try to do it every day but it's getting cold. Also every so often I go to a range and shoot some shit. 


draggs said:


> You're still in high school? How many times did you have to repeat each grade? Did you keep changing schools because none of them would let you attend covered in shit and smelling like a truck stop restroom? It'd be hard to graduate when you get expelled the moment you come in the doors because you're a mobile biohazard.


No lol I'm finished I didn't have to repeat anything. Just because I have some dumb fetish doesn't mean I'm some disgusting unwashed gremlin.


----------



## Bloitzhole (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Day to day depends. I do work on the week but I suck at it and I slack alot. Probably getting fired soon too but I applied somewhere else hopefully I'll get hired. Other than that I do exercise and ride a bike, I try to do it every day but it's getting cold. Also every so often I go to a range and shoot some shit.


Can you elaborate on your current work and what you applied for? Think you'll slack less there? So you aren't as scrawny as you were then? What about friends and a girl? Do you ever get lonely? Or are you just disappointed no one's pooping on you?


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Bloitzhole said:


> Can you elaborate on your current work and what you applied for? Think you'll slack less there? So you aren't as scrawny as you were then? What about friends and a girl? Do you ever get lonely? Or are you just disappointed no one's pooping on you?


It's just like your basic retail grocery minimum wage shit. Both of them are and I still suck at it lol. Nah I'm still a scrawny motherfucker. I have absolutely no friends, and no girls either. I have had some friends in the past, never much. As for the girl I never had one whatsoever. Yeah, my entire fucking existence is based upon loneliness. But it's also because of the sexual aspect too like you mention, thats deff a huge part of it.


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Pretty fucking relentlessly in 9th and 10th Grade, but I'd have to say Middleschool was the worst easily. Once the latter half of Highschool rolled around, people mellowed out and stopped fucking with me.


Were you same as you are on here spreading information no one wants to hear for no discernible reason other than attention? If you were talking about your fetishes to people like you do here its no wonder why they wound bully you.



Gentleman Gamer said:


> This one time some kid grabbed my balls and winked at me.


"Bullying"


----------



## draggs (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> They were pretty nice shoes.
> 
> Day to day depends. I do work on the week but I suck at it and I slack alot. Probably getting fired soon too but I applied somewhere else hopefully I'll get hired. Other than that I do exercise and ride a bike, I try to do it every day but it's getting cold. Also every so often I go to a range and shoot some shit.
> 
> No lol I'm finished I didn't have to repeat anything. Just because I have some dumb fetish doesn't mean I'm some disgusting unwashed gremlin.



Look gremlin this is about you taking logs down your throat not about your shitty bike or shitty job that youre shitty at


----------



## Bloitzhole (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> It's just like your basic retail grocery minimum wage shit. Both of them are and I still suck at it lol. Nah I'm still a scrawny motherfucker. I have absolutely no friends, and no girls either. I have had some friends in the past, never much. As for the girl I never had one whatsoever. Yeah, my entire fucking existence is based upon loneliness. But it's also because of the sexual aspect too like you mention, thats deff a huge part of it.


What happened to those friends? Why do you think you didn't have girlfriends? Do you sometimes get jealous of people with girlfriends when you see them at the grocery store? How much would you pay a woman to poop on you? Is it the lack of being pooped on that frustrates you the most?


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Autistic said:


> Were you same as you are on here spreading information no one wants to hear for no discernible reason other than attention? If you were talking about your fetishes to people like you do here its no wonder why they wound bully you.
> 
> 
> "Bullying"


Yeah that's not even bullying that's straight up sexual harassment. And I didn't even really have the fetish back then. I liked butts and anal porn sure, but it still wasn't really formed in my head yet.


draggs said:


> Look gremlin this is about you taking logs down your throat not about your shitty bike or shitty job that youre shitty at


I don't want to take logs down my throat tho. Not all shit fetishes are about eating. Oh god no I'd probably choke to death.



Bloitzhole said:


> What happened to those friends? Why do you think you didn't have girlfriends? Do you sometimes get jealous of people with girlfriends when you see them at the grocery store? How much would you pay a woman to poop on you?


They came and went. Some of them I broke off because they were completely bonkers/druggies. Others just lost interest in me. I never had a GF because I'm too shy and wierd to initiate a conversation and like IDK what the fuck to say to them. I just blame them as a scapegoat because I'm too much of a bitch to accept reality. Idk, maybe 200 dollars. If she was super hot, maybe 550.

And yeah I get pretty fucking jealous.


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 24, 2020)

soft kitty said:


> Nobody buy him supporters, I don't want him coming in there and literally shitting up the place.


TSIC is already shitted up though, correct? I don’t wander down there too often.


Gentleman Gamer said:


> I don't want to take logs down my throat tho. Not all shit fetishes are about eating. Oh god no I'd probably choke to death.


what is it about shit and dead women that are so appealing to you?


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Cake Farts said:


> TSIC is already shitted up though, correct? I don’t wander down there too often.
> 
> what is it about shit and dead women that are so appealing to you?


The dead women thing is just played up for the shock, that's not really something I'm into. As for the shit it's just about watching (with consent) and shitfucking


----------



## Bob Barker (Oct 24, 2020)

Cake Farts said:


> TSIC is already shitted up though, correct? I don’t wander down there too often.


No there is an extra secret extra inner circle that only the coolest of cool kids (morons who gave josh money) can post in.


----------



## draggs (Oct 24, 2020)

Shitfucking

Dammit I was gonna say you stick your dick in shit but I thought nah he just likes Cleveland steamers that's all


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> The dead women thing is just played up for the shock, that's not really something I'm into. As for the shit it's just about watching (with consent) and shitfucking


I don’t think so. A joke is a one time instance you see? You went into detail prior about festering corpses and decayed women in the past, so I don’t think so buddy.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Cake Farts said:


> I don’t think so. A joke is a one time instance you see? You went into detail prior about festering corpses and decayed women in the past, so I don’t think so buddy.


Yeah but that's rooted in anger and revenge. Not some sexual fantasy. That's just a form of humiliating my enemy/victim like mocking revenge


----------



## Bloitzhole (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> As for the shit it's just about watching (with consent) and shitfucking


So you would pay 200-550 dollars (if hot) to a woman to watch her poop. Would she have to watch you put your penis in her poop or is that something you'd do on your own? Do you have any other fetishes, like feet and being humiliated? Do you think you are worthless often? Are you angry at women in general? Or people in general?


----------



## Monika H. (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Pretty fucking relentlessly in 9th and 10th Grade, but I'd have to say Middleschool was the worst easily. Once the latter half of Highschool rolled around, people mellowed out and stopped fucking with me.


From what I see you clearly haven't been bullied enough.


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Yeah but that's rooted in anger and revenge. Not some sexual fantasy. That's just a form of humiliating my enemy/victim like mocking revenge


I don’t know if you’re convincing to me. You see you completely aggro to the point of being a sped in DMs, even baiting me to start a thread on you, but now that you have your own thread you are doubling down on being the laughingstock you so proudly claimed you were.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Bloitzhole said:


> So you would pay 200-550 dollars (if hot) to a woman to watch her poop. Would she have to watch you put your penis in her poop or is that something you'd do on your own? Do you have any other fetishes, like feet and being humiliated? Do you think you are worthless often?


When I say shitfucking I mean dirty anal. Putting my dick in a pile of shit sounds retarded and lame as fuck. I'm very picky when it comes to scat. I don't accept any random shit (pun not intended) Nah scat is my only fetish. And it's more of a kink too because I get off on regular porn too. 

Yeah I feel like a worthless faggot loser who doesn't deserve to live pretty much every day of my life. 


Cake Farts said:


> I don’t know if you’re convincing to me. You see you completely aggro to the point of being a sped in DMs, even baiting me to start a thread on you, but now that you have your own thread you are doubling down on being the laughingstock you so roundly claimed you were.


It's fun


----------



## Bloitzhole (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> When I say shitfucking I mean dirty anal. *Putting my dick in a pile of shit sounds retarded and lame as fuck*. I'm very picky when it comes to scat.


I see, I'm afraid I wasn't aware of this nuanced approach to poop, apologies.


Gentleman Gamer said:


> Yeah I feel like a worthless faggot loser who doesn't deserve to live pretty much every day of my life.


What do you think would have to happen to change that? Are you angry at others as well or just you? Do you think your coworkers like you? What other porn do you usually consume?


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> When I say shitfucking I mean dirty anal. Putting my dick in a pile of shit sounds retarded and lame as fuck. I'm very picky when it comes to scat. I don't accept any random shit (pun not intended) Nah scat is my only fetish. And it's more of a kink too because I get off on regular porn too.
> 
> Yeah I feel like a worthless faggot loser who doesn't deserve to live pretty much every day of my life.
> 
> It's fun


Where’s all the bravado and threats now? This isn’t very Martyr-like. Would you like to tell the class what you told me about “the natural state of women and the hivemind society?”


----------



## draggs (Oct 24, 2020)

That's literally still sticking your dick in shit


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Cake Farts said:


> Where’s all the bravado and threats now? This isn’t very Martyr-like. Would you like to tell the class what you told me about “the natural state of women and the hivemind society?”


I was suffering from temporary insanity caused by anger. Whenever I get angry I like temporary lose touch with reality for an hour or so then go back to normal. I guess like psychotic episodes idk.


draggs said:


> That's literally still sticking your dick in shit


Wrong, that's sticking your dick in a woman's asshole COATED with her shit.



Bloitzhole said:


> What do you think would have to happen to change that? Are you angry at others as well or just you? Do you think your coworkers like you? What other porn do you usually consume?


I'm angry at others too definitely. The popular people and the people in relationships, but it's mostly anger at me. No I don't think they do but IDK for sure. As for porn I mostly just watch stuff revolving around girl's butts. Girls with large asses walking around. Shots from the back getting fucked. Hula hooping. Working out, stuff like that. Also hentai. But the hardest I ever came was simply just a girl with a nice ass taking a huge shit on the toilet with a camera shot from the back. I was so flustered my face was burning.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> temporary insanity


It doesn't look very temporary to me.


----------



## Monika H. (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I was suffering from temporary insanity caused by anger. Whenever I get angry I like temporary lose touch with reality for an hour or so then go back to normal. I guess like psychotic episodes idk.
> 
> Wrong, that's sticking your dick in a woman's asshole COATED with her shit.


Literally everything you write is shit it seems.


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Bloitzhole (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I was suffering from temporary insanity caused by anger. Whenever I get angry I like temporary lose touch with reality for an hour or so then go back to normal. I guess like psychotic episodes id


Has this been an issue before? Is your family aware of this? How is your family life by the way? Any trouble or harmonious overall?

You mention women being evil due to manipulation in your PMs to cake farts - can you outline how women have changed, what they were before and what they are now from your point of view?


Gentleman Gamer said:


> Also hentai


Same subject matter? How old is your ideal woman pooping?


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Oct 24, 2020)

@Gentleman Gamer is a larping faggot, everything he says is a lie. oh and somebody mentioned that he's gay


----------



## draggs (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Wrong, that's sticking your dick in a woman's asshole COATED with her shit.



You're splitting logs here


----------



## Bloitzhole (Oct 24, 2020)

Oban Kamz said:


> @Gentleman Gamer is a larping faggot, everything he says is a lie. oh and somebody mentioned that he's gay


I've always thought that someone larping as a complete sperg on the KF is, by default, a complete sperg themselves because of it (just broken in a slightly different way than they are pretending). It's like putting a pepe mask on top of an actual frog. The difference is minor at the end of the day.


----------



## The Fool (Oct 24, 2020)

Do you really think you'll survive in here?

You don't seem to know which creek you're in.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Bloitzhole said:


> Has this been an issue before? Is your family aware of this? How is your family life by the way? Any trouble or harmonious overall?
> 
> You mention women being evil due to manipulation in your PMs to cake farts - can you outline how women have changed, what they were before and what they are now from your point of view?
> 
> Same subject matter? How old is your ideal woman pooping?


Family life is pretty fucking horrendous. I won't go into details but they have been violating my rights for my entire life. It's just really REALLY bad and I wish they would get murdered already or just die of cancer. Spending time with them is agonizing. 

That's just me spouting random shit to sound smart. 

Ideal woman shitting would be probably early 20s, but I'm cool with anything as long as shes 18+ and not an old lady. So like 18-38


draggs said:


> You're splitting logs here


Yeah but it's shit that's still inside of her body. That's fucking hot. Plus when you cum in her ass you can like, glaze her shit like a glazed donut. But If it's just laying on the floor that's boring and lame.


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 24, 2020)

Bloitzhole said:


> I've always thought that someone larping as a complete sperg on the KF is, by default, a complete sperg themselves because of it (just broken in a slightly different way than they are larping). It's like putting a pepe mask on top of an actual frog. The difference is minor at the end of the day.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Yeah but it's shit that's still inside of her body. That's fucking hot. Plus when you cum in her ass you can like, glaze her shit like a glazed donut. But If it's just laying on the floor that's boring and lame.


How would you know, virgin?


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> How would you know, virgin?


Well not literally. But the idea of just feeling that shit touch my dick as I'm deep inside of her ass is so hot to me. I might just cum right away when I feel it. (Implying I ever reach the point in my life which is pretty much Zero percent)


----------



## Bloitzhole (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Family life is pretty fucking horrendous. I won't go into details but they have been violating my rights for my entire life


You won't go into details or you *will* if I ask you again? How is your family life horrendous? You know no one here knows any of them so it's not like revealing what they do is going to make any difference. Do you have brothers/sisters and how are they doing?


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> That's just me spouting random shit to sound smart.


Sounds like a pretty fleshed out ideology to me— you have a manifesto yet?


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Cake Farts said:


> Sounds like a pretty fleshed out ideology to me— you have a manifesto yet?


NO. I don't hate women. I guess I get really upset when they are mean to me because I had this idea in my head that they were these universally good beings that could do no wrong and were ALWAYS good people. Then when reality happened and I realized they were humans just like anybody else, which means that they could be bad people just like men can be. I couldn't handle that. 

My conscious mind knows this. The subconscious doesn't. IDK if it's a split personality or what. So I just get REALLY offended when they are mean to me because I hold them up to this standard that they are some higher being of pure good, and when they act mean to me, it's like someone is corrupting them to go against their true nature. 

Basically I get really fucking offended when girls are mean to me and cannot handle it because it makes me feel so worthless and like I should die and I feel like they have the right to murder me because I am so below them and that me living on the same planet as them is an insult to their existence because of my appalling inferiority compared to them.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Oct 24, 2020)

KF crashed as I was reading this thread. 

It's a sign. 

@Gentleman Gamer would you eat my poo?


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Basically I get really fucking offended when girls are mean to me and cannot handle it because it makes me feel so worthless and like I should die and I feel like they have the right to murder me *because I am so below them and that me living on the same planet as them is an insult to their existence because of my appalling inferiority compared to them.*


Simp


----------



## Punished Benis (Oct 24, 2020)

Guys, guys! I managed to find a picture of @Gentleman Gamer 


Spoiler


----------



## Bloitzhole (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Basically I get really fucking offended when girls are mean to me and cannot handle it because it makes me feel so worthless and like I should die and I feel like they have the right to murder me because I am so below them and that me living on the same planet as them is an insult to their existence because of my appalling inferiority compared to them.


Would you enjoy being humiliated by them on a certain level and do you think some part of your sexuality stems from this feeling of inferiority? When was a girl mean to you the last time, what happened? 

You mention thinking you might be mentally ill a couple of times. Have you ever been to see a professional?



Bloitzhole said:


> How is your family life horrendous? You know no one here knows any of them so it's not like revealing what they do is going to make any difference. Do you have brothers/sisters and how are they doing?






Daddy's Little Kitten said:


> @Gentleman Gamer would you eat my poo?


Make him pay for it.


----------



## The Fool (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> NO. I don't hate women. I guess I get really upset when they are mean to me because I had this idea in my head that they were these universally good beings that could do no wrong and were ALWAYS good people. Then when reality happened and I realized they were humans just like anybody else, which means that they could be bad people just like men can be. I couldn't handle that.
> 
> My conscious mind knows this. The subconscious doesn't. IDK if it's a split personality or what. So I just get REALLY offended when they are mean to me because I hold them up to this standard that they are some higher being of pure good, and when they act mean to me, it's like someone is corrupting them to go against their true nature.
> 
> Basically I get really fucking offended when girls are mean to me and cannot handle it because it makes me feel so worthless and like I should die and I feel like they have the right to murder me because I am so below them and that me living on the same planet as them is an insult to their existence because of my appalling inferiority compared to them.



This is why you have to fully abandon this 3D world and find a loving 2D waifu to settle down with.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Bloitzhole said:


> Would you enjoy being humiliated by them on a certain level and do you think some part of your sexuality stems from this feeling of inferiority? When was a girl mean to you the last time, what happened?
> 
> You mention thinking you might be mentally ill a couple of times. Have you ever been to see a professional?
> 
> ...


It stems purely from me viewing women as something larger than life, superior to men, and above our world. When I was a child, I used to think women didn't poop. So I guess I created some idea in my head that they were sacred and untouchable.

Then when I learned the truth, it blew my mind and I thought "How could something so beautiful create something so gross from the most beautiful part of her body?" Then the fetish developed from there. So maybe subconsciously it does come from the fact that I always pretty much viewed myself as completely useless garbage compared to women.

Last time a girl was mean to me at work was when she yelled at me for doing something wrong. I left the store ASAP and cried in my car by myself. I wanted to kill myself right there for being such a disgrace to her entire existence. I failed her and everyone else like her.

Yeah I've been to professionals and it didn't end well for me.


----------



## The Fool (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I used to think women didn't poop.



Wait, are you saying they do?


----------



## Dyn (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I always pretty much viewed myself as completely useless garbage compared to women.


The real question is how did you manage to think you're not completely useless garbage compared to men also.


----------



## Bloitzhole (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Yeah I've been to professionals and it didn't end well for me.


Please elaborate. Did your family support your decision to go to a professional? Were they the instigators?



Gentleman Gamer said:


> Then when I learned the truth, it blew my mind and I thought "How could something so beautiful create something so gross from the most beautiful part of her body?" Then the fetish developed from there. So maybe subconsciously it does come from the fact that I always pretty much viewed myself as completely useless garbage compared to women.


I am reminded of a poem called "The Lady's Dressing Room" in which a peeping Tom observes far more than he wished to.



			
				Jonathan Swift said:
			
		

> So things, which must not be expressed,
> When plumped into the reeking chest,
> Send up an excremental smell
> To taint the parts from whence they fell.
> ...


----------



## draggs (Oct 24, 2020)

Your mommy molested you didnt she

With *shit*

It explains everything


----------



## Canoodler (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Last time a girl was mean to me at work was when she yelled at me for doing something wrong. I left the store ASAP and cried in my car by myself. I wanted to kill myself right there for being such a disgrace to her entire existence. I failed her and everyone else like her.


You should have killed yourself for being a crybaby faggot.


----------



## soft kitty (Oct 24, 2020)

Cake Farts said:


> TSIC is already shitted up though, correct? I don’t wander down there too often.
> 
> what is it about shit and dead women that are so appealing to you?


Tsic and supporters are different subforums.


----------



## fag0t (Oct 24, 2020)

based and brownpilled


----------



## Kenya Jones (Oct 24, 2020)

> I … want to take logs down my throat tho.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Oct 24, 2020)

Kenya Jones said:


> View attachment 1683969


Based and logpilled


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Oct 24, 2020)

@Gentleman Gamer, since no woman will ever find you attractive, you might need to settle for a tranny.  This one even shares your degenerate fetish.

Thread 'Casey Patrick Courtright  / Locria Nyla / Valerie Nyla Fox / LewdTransTankie / VixenValeriee' https://kiwifarms.net/threads/casey...nyla-fox-lewdtranstankie-vixenvaleriee.16676/


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Jaded Optimist said:


> @Gentleman Gamer, since no woman will ever find you attractive, you might need to settle for a tranny.  This one even shares you degenerate fetish.
> 
> Thread 'Casey Patrick Courtright  / Locria Nyla / Valerie Nyla Fox / LewdTransTankie / VixenValeriee' https://kiwifarms.net/threads/casey...nyla-fox-lewdtranstankie-vixenvaleriee.16676/


I think I'd rather overdose on Heroin and die tbh.

I have nothing against Trans people. You do you and live your life. But I never want my dick anywhere near one of them.


----------



## Revo (Oct 24, 2020)

@Gentleman Gamer, Congrats for managing to regain a negative reaction score.
Edit: ninja'd


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Oct 24, 2020)

Revo said:


> View attachment 1684007
> @Gentleman Gamer, Congrats for managing to regain a negative reaction score.


FTFY


----------



## Bloitzhole (Oct 24, 2020)

How did going to see a professional not end well mate?  Why did you discontinue therapy, if you ever went? You are saying your family is horrible - is the feeling mutual? Is it just you and your parents?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Oct 24, 2020)

Actual footage of @Gentleman Gamer moments after gam-gam and her seedy boyfriend Lance got done with him.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I think I'd rather overdose on Heroin and die tbh.
> 
> I have nothing against Trans people. You do you and live your life. But I never want my dick anywhere near one of them.


You talk like you have options


----------



## ScamL Likely (Oct 24, 2020)

I think it's a bit too late to psychoanalyze yourself by the point you've become a psychotic shitfucking incel basketcase.


----------



## soft kitty (Oct 24, 2020)

Daisymae said:


> I tend to agree.
> 
> I feel like people try too hard to find something to get up-in-arms about. Like the whole "RALPH'S A SCAT FETISHIST BECAUSE HE HUFFED HIS THUMB AND HIS EX SAID SO!" Most guys would thumb a chicks asshole and most chicks here have had that experience at least one time. So what if he huffed it? Guys get off on the smell of chick cooch and ass. It's a thing, and its a whole hell of a lot different from wanting to eat shit.
> 
> I don't care what this guys deal is but I've seen this retarded stuff play out enough times to know that people accused of horrifying shit on this site more often than not end up being into relatively normal things but a boring sperg ended up reading their posts and misinterpreted them.


Gross nigga


----------



## Childe (Oct 24, 2020)

@Gentleman Gamer how does it make you feel knowing there are women in this very thread making fun of you?


----------



## MemeGrey (Oct 24, 2020)

Neferpitou! said:


> @Gentleman Gamer how does it make you feel knowing there are women in this very thread making fun of you?


I think that depends on if those women are on the toilet or not


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Oct 24, 2020)

MemeGrey said:


> I think that depends on if those women are on the toilet or not


It's called shitposting for a reason.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I think I'd rather overdose on Heroin and die tbh.
> 
> I have nothing against Trans people. You do you and live your life. But I never want my dick anywhere near one of them.


What if they were shitting themselves?


----------



## Overcast (Oct 24, 2020)

Why do people develop such disgusting sexual habits?

Whatever happened to good old fashioned love making with hugs, kisses and hand holding?


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Oct 24, 2020)

Overcast said:


> Why do people develop such disgusting sexual habits?
> 
> Whatever happened to good old fashioned love making with hugs, kisses and hand holding?


That's even worse.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Neferpitou! said:


> @Gentleman Gamer how does it make you feel knowing there are women in this very thread making fun of you?


I wish they would just come over here and kill me, get it over with instead of making me suffer. That's the hardest part. Knowing that your existence is a mere joke to them. That your nothing but an insect compared to them. It's like just euthanize me already.


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 24, 2020)

@Gentleman Gamer what do you mean by abusive family exactly? You mentioned privacy issues but what else would happen for you to define it as abusive?


----------



## Bob Barker (Oct 24, 2020)

Overcast said:


> Why do people develop such disgusting sexual habits?
> 
> Whatever happened to good old fashioned love making with hugs, kisses and hand holding?


They are starved of normal healthy sexual contact, so they cope by fantasizing about more extreme/humiliating things to cope.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Cake Farts said:


> @Gentleman Gamer what do you mean by abusive family exactly? You mentioned privacy issues but what else would happen for you to define it as abusive?


Hoarding, poor conditions, bedbugs, neglect, beatings and drinking when I was a kid. Kicking me when I was 3 until I was on the floor. Calling me a retard when doing homework and making a move as if to hit me. Using military training to choke me and shove me into the ground and beat me. Shoving and holding me underwater in the pool until I nearly drowned to death. Gaslighting, emotional manipluation. Paying more attention to the pets then the actual wellbeing of children.


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Hoarding, poor conditions, bedbugs, neglect, beatings and drinking when I was a kid. Kicking me when I was 3 until I was on the floor. Calling me a retard when doing homework and making a move as if to hit me. Using military training to choke me and shove me into the ground and beat me. Shoving and holding me underwater in the pool until I nearly drowned to death. Gaslighting, emotional manipluation. Paying more attention to the pets then the actual wellbeing of children.


I’ll give you the benefit of the doubt and say I can see by your social behavior you grew up in a lacking environment, but where I start to err is you played that exact “gaslighting sociopath” card on me when the most I did was laugh at you for being a tard. For all we know and care how do we know you don’t play victim every time someone inconveniences you/ tries to call you out on your behavior?


----------



## Daisymae (Oct 24, 2020)

soft kitty said:


> Gross nigga


How is it gross to enjoy a woman's musky scents? This isn't even like a borderline thing.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Cake Farts said:


> I’ll give you the benefit of the doubt and say I can see by your social behavior you grew up in a lacking environment, but where I start to err is you played that exact “gaslighting sociopath” card on me when the most I did was laugh at you for being a tard. For all we know and care how do we know you don’t play victim every time someone inconveniences you/ tries to call you out on your behavior?


It could be true but I honestly can't tell anymore. That's just how I feel.


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> It could be true but I honestly can't tell anymore. That's just how I feel.


So you don’t even know your own backstory?


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Cake Farts said:


> So you don’t even know your own backstory?


Maybe gaslighting is the wrong word. It's more like guilt tripping.


----------



## The Fool (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I wish they would just come over here and kill me, get it over with instead of making me suffer. That's the hardest part. Knowing that your existence is a mere joke to them. That your nothing but an insect compared to them. It's like just euthanize me already.



Is being killed by women your next fetish?


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

The Fool said:


> Is being killed by women your next fetish?


No, it's more of a religious thing.


----------



## The Fool (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> No, it's more of a religious thing.



Do you legitimately worship women? Maybe not the modern, human woman, but some higher platonic concept of womanhood?
Have you ever considered worshiping some kind of goddess? Like Demeter or something?


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

The Fool said:


> Do you legitimately worship women? Maybe not the modern, human woman, but some higher platonic concept of womanhood?
> Have you ever considered worshiping some kind of goddess? Like Demeter or something?


I guess I do worship them. If they say that I'm a useless piece of shit. I guess that's what I am then. The problem is they don't hate me. They just feel contempt and pity for me. That's the worst part. That's what hurts the most. They just laugh at me and let me suffer. instead of murdering me and letting my pain go away forever

I would love to be able to just wish away this fetish forever. I didn't choose to have this in my brain. My head was fucked and it was implanted inside me and now it's something I'm stuck with for the rest of my life. You can't just stop having it because you want to. As much as I would love to just erase it from my fucking brain forever.


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I would love to be able to just wish away this fetish forever. I didn't choose to have this in my brain. My head was fucked and it was implanted inside me and now it's something I'm stuck with for the rest of my life. You can't just stop having it because you want to. As much as I would love to just erase it from my fucking brain forever.


I don't give a single fuck if you huff shit or paint just stop sperging and telling everyone you do.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Autistic said:


> I don't give a single fuck if you huff shit or paint just stop sperging and telling everyone you do.


I think it's a little fucking too late for that. How long is this thread? 8 pages already?


----------



## The Fool (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I think it's a little fucking too late for that. How long is this thread? 8 pages already?



I'm fucking reeling at the thought of you shooting yourself in the foot and then taking like an hour to realize "oh, wait, I think I made a mistake"

You do know you can be into some fucked up but benign shit and live a normal life while not telling anyone about it, right? I mean I'm sure a lot of us have at least one weird thing we're into, it's just, we've never told a single soul about it.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

The Fool said:


> I'm fucking reeling at the thought of you shooting yourself in the foot and then taking like an hour to realize "oh, wait, I think I made a mistake"
> 
> You do know you can be into some fucked up but benign shit and live a normal life while not telling anyone about it, right? I mean I'm sure a lot of us have at least one weird thing we're into, it's just, we've never told a single soul about it.


I can't hide the self hatred and shame I feel for having this. I want it to go away. I want someone to make it go away forever.


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> My head was fucked and it was implanted inside me and now it's something I'm stuck with for the rest of my life. You can't just stop having it because you want to. As much as I would love to just erase it from my fucking brain forever.





Gentleman Gamer said:


> I would love to be able to just wish away this fetish forever. I didn't choose to have this in my brain. My head was fucked and it was implanted inside me and now it's something I'm stuck with for the rest of my life. You can't just stop having it because you want to. As much as I would love to just erase it from my fucking brain forever.


I mean there’s definitely therapy for that as well as something you can do; orgasm reconditioning basically means you find some other porn you like to nut to and focus on that instead. That’s how sexual therapists recondition people with maladaptive kinks. You can focus on something else, a hobby and be more productive with your time.


----------



## The Fool (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I can't hide the self hatred and shame I feel for having this. I want it to go away. I want someone to make it go away forever.



Given your behavior, either you have no shame, or you're jerking off to this right now.

Why not just own it? Just don't have any shame, become The Shitlord. Furries and trannies do it all the time, they don't care.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

The Fool said:


> Given your behavior, either you have no shame, or you're jerking off to this right now.
> 
> Why not just own it? Just don't have any shame, become The Shitlord. Furries and trannies do it all the time, they don't care.


Because that's not who I want to be. I want to be just a regular normal person so bad. I fucking hate having this fetish. So much I have thoughts of cutting out the part of my brain responsible for that shit. I throw around the word normie so much because thats what I wish I was so fucking bad. There's nothing cool or special about having a fetish like this. It destroys your fucking mind and makes you into a fucking lunatic until you blow your head off and nobody gives a fuck.


----------



## Childe (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Because that's not who I want to be. I want to be just a regular normal person so bad. I fucking hate having this fetish. So much I have thoughts of cutting out the part of my brain responsible for that shit. I throw around the word normie so much because thats what I wish I was so fucking bad. There's nothing cool or special about having a fetish like this. It destroys your fucking mind and makes you into a fucking lunatic until you blow your head off and nobody gives a fuck.


There is no fetish on this planet that has this much control over a person. It all has to do with YOU - your self control and your ability to see that it’s just something fucked with your brain and to not give it any attention. It’s all on you for giving it as much power as it has over you.


----------



## Bloitzhole (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Because that's not who I want to be. I want to be just a regular normal person so bad. I fucking hate having this fetish. So much I have thoughts of cutting out the part of my brain responsible for that shit. I throw around the word normie so much because thats what I wish I was so fucking bad. There's nothing cool or special about having a fetish like this. It destroys your fucking mind and makes you into a fucking lunatic until you blow your head off and nobody gives a fuck.


Find a (to you) acceptable kink close to it that you figure you can deal with, then nut to that and only to that for a while. Your brain will accept and adapt the proxy over time. Doesn't necessarily make the original paraphilia go away, but it can help.

So your family abused you - just you? You used children; Plural; in one of your statements. Do you have siblings? how is your relationship with them?
You mentioned that seeing professionals didn't go well. Care to elaborate?


----------



## The Fool (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Because that's not who I want to be. I want to be just a regular normal person so bad. I fucking hate having this fetish. So much I have thoughts of cutting out the part of my brain responsible for that shit. I throw around the word normie so much because thats what I wish I was so fucking bad. There's nothing cool or special about having a fetish like this. It destroys your fucking mind and makes you into a fucking lunatic until you blow your head off and nobody gives a fuck.



Maybe uh, get a hobby or something?


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Bloitzhole said:


> Find a (to you) acceptable kink close to it that you figure you can deal with, then nut to that and only to that for a while. Your brain will accept and adapt the proxy over time. Doesn't necessarily make the original paraphilia go away, but it can help.
> 
> So your family abused you - just you? You used children; Plural; in one of your statements. Do you have siblings? how is your relationship with them?
> You mentioned that seeing professionals didn't go well. Care to elaborate?


My dad pretty much treated my brother like hot garbage when he was younger, so my brother took it out on me pretty bad doing the same kind of stuff.


----------



## Bloitzhole (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> My dad pretty much treated my brother like hot garbage when he was younger, so my brother took it out on me pretty bad doing the same kind of stuff.


At this point, does your grocery store job not leave you with enough funds to move into your own home and cut off ties to your family?


----------



## MemeGrey (Oct 24, 2020)

I'm gonna get serious for a second and say if you genuinely want to change yourself and become normal, it is entirely possible. Ever journey starts with a single step and you have to be the one to take it, there is plenty of help out there for people like you and if you don't know where to start, try here.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Bloitzhole said:


> At this point, does your grocery store job not leave you with enough funds to move into your own home and cut off ties to your family?


Yeah it's minimum wage and rent is pretty expensive here so it's not really enough.


----------



## Bloitzhole (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Yeah it's minimum wage and rent is pretty expensive here so it's not really enough.


Got a buddy to flat share with? Any local internet platforms for flat sharing? Better than staying in close proximity of abusive people.

Can you tell us some other family stories and elaborate on your health/psych evals up until now? Is your family wealthy (200$ shoes in high school?)?


----------



## KateHikes14 (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Yeah it's minimum wage and rent is pretty expensive here so it's not really enough.


Do you have a license and a clear record? Become a trucker, having independence and taking baby steps towards becoming a man will do wonders for you.


----------



## Chicken Picnic (Oct 24, 2020)

Have you considered finding a girl on some scat lovers forum or something? 

I would say most women aren't turned on by the idea of shitting in people's mouths but maybe its some deeply held secret.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Chicken Picnic said:


> Have you considered finding a girl on some scat lovers forum or something?
> 
> I would say most women aren't turned on by the idea of shitting in people's mouths but maybe its some deeply held secret.


That stuff doesn't really work. Most of those forums are just cringe and full of men pretending to be women. And the actual legitimate women who are on there have a boyfriend IRL and are just there to post their videos they made that you have to pay for anyway. 



Bloitzhole said:


> Got a buddy to flat share with? Any local internet platforms for flat sharing? Better than staying in close proximity of abusive people.
> 
> Can you tell us some other family stories and elaborate on your health/psych evals up until now? Is your family wealthy (200$ shoes in high school?)?


Nope I have no friends, and I don't think they have any of that here but IDK for sure. I have considered going homeless if my family gets too much to take anymore. We're middle class but the way my mom manages the house would make it seem like we're poor. And I lied tbh the shoes were only $80 but IMO thats still pretty expensive for shoes. 



KateHikes14 said:


> Do you have a license and a clear record? Become a trucker, having independence and taking baby steps towards becoming a man will do wonders for you.


Clean record yes. As for the license no but I'm almost there, I got the permit and a road test soon and I should be good after that. I have driven trucks before but just Pickup trucks, I've ridden in large trucks before but I never drove one myself.


----------



## [Redacted]-san (Oct 24, 2020)

Who seriously gets off to crap, oh yeah @Gentleman Gamer  would unironically do that. I'll never understand scat fetishes tbh.


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> That stuff doesn't really work. Most of those forums are just cringe and full of men pretending to be women.


Beggars can’t be choosers.


Gentleman Gamer said:


> And I lied tbh the shoes were only $80 but IMO thats still pretty expensive for shoes.


So we’ve established you’re a chronic liar, what else did you lie about?


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Cake Farts said:


> Beggars can’t be choosers.
> 
> So we’ve established you’re a chronic liar, what else did you lie about?


Wdym by that, also just the shoes.


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Wdym by that, also just the shoes.


From the wamen hating to the shoes, you lied about both. You obviously spin a lot of lies which will hurt your victim hood here.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Cake Farts said:


> From the wamen hating to the shoes, you lied about both. You obviously spin a lot of lies which will hurt your victim hood here.


It's not so much as lying as me just using that as an excuse to scream at someone because my feelings were hurt bad.


----------



## The Fool (Oct 24, 2020)

I wouldn't even bother with this guy, I only gave some half-assed suggestions myself because I was bored, but I don't expect this dude to change anything about himself. We've seen this time and again with the likes of Connor Bible, some people just love wallowing in their own filth and actively choose to do nothing with their lives while milking it for attention. I mean for fucks sake, he said he's seen actual professional help and then vaguely said "it didn't work out" without any further clarification, he probably just didn't work with them at all. Possibly due to some kind of narcissistic traits.

If this guy's life was this bad or if he wanted to improve it that badly, he'd just leave. Look at Cole Smithy, he saw how toxic and unhelpful his home life was so he just left. Then you have OPL who is basically identical to this guy, except slightly less manic.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 24, 2020)

Overcast said:


> Why do people develop such disgusting sexual habits?
> 
> Whatever happened to good old fashioned love making with hugs, kisses and hand holding?


Hedonistic behaviors whether in a group context or in an individual context tend to have a snowballing effect as impulse control is not that dissimilar from a muscle in that the less it's exercised the weaker it becomes.


----------



## Bloitzhole (Oct 24, 2020)

The Fool said:


> I wouldn't even bother with this guy, I only gave some half-assed suggestions myself because I was bored, but I don't expect this dude to change anything about himself. We've seen this time and again with the likes of Connor Bible, some people just love wallowing in their own filth and actively choose to do nothing with their lives while milking it for attention. I mean for fucks sake, he said he's seen actual professional help and then vaguely said "it didn't work out" without any further clarification, he probably just didn't work with them at all. Possibly due to some kind of narcissistic traits.
> 
> If this guy's life was this bad or if he wanted to improve it that badly, he'd just leave. Look at Cole Smithy, he saw how toxic and unhelpful his home life was so he just left. Then you have OPL who is basically identical to this guy, except slightly less manic.


I'm just doing the whole understanding dialogue thing to get more info. Even lies can betray an embarrassing truth. Some of these holes can go surprisingly deep, I'm always hoping for another @Webby's Boyfriend . You didn't read that @Gentleman Gamer , we're pals.

Is your brother still living at home too? He's older from what I understand, what is he up to? Is his life more successful than yours - girlfriend and job wise? If so, are you jealous of him sometimes or is he a deadbeat no-good lowlife?


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Bloitzhole said:


> I'm just doing the whole understanding dialogue thing to get more info. Even lies can betray an embarrassing truth. Some of these holes can go surprisingly deep, I'm always hoping for another @Webby's Boyfriend . You didn't read that @Gentleman Gamer , we're pals.
> 
> Is your brother still living at home too? He's older from what I understand, what is he up to? Is his life more successful than yours - girlfriend and job wise? If so, are you jealous of him sometimes or is he a deadbeat no-good lowlife?


More successful than me but that's not really saying much. Idk if he's a virgin but he never really had a full blown girlfriend. Just long distance people that he met like once and some other person who dumped him within like 2 weeks. He used to have friends but they abandoned him, he only has one now. He has held down the job he has I'll give him that.

Yeah I'm jealous of him, he always had a friend at the very least (Who bullied me btw and he did nothing to stop it) However he was deff bullied in school too and was never a cool kid. So I'm not that jealous. He's developed an alcohol problem in the past 2 years. Still lives with us, never moved out yet.



The Fool said:


> If this guy's life was this bad or if he wanted to improve it that badly, he'd just leave. Look at Cole Smithy, he saw how toxic and unhelpful his home life was so he just left.


It takes time to do that. I can't just get up and leave. I literally just finished highschool. I just recently got my first job (which I'm already fucking up)


----------



## Bloitzhole (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I literally just finished highschool.



So you're not 21 then. How old is your brother? Why doesn't he fuck off and get his own place?


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Bloitzhole said:


> So you're not 21 then. How old is your brother? Why doesn't he fuck off and get his own place?


He's 22, no idea why. I guess because of costs.


----------



## The Fool (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> It takes time to do that. I can't just get up and leave. I literally just finished highschool. I just recently got my first job (which I'm already fucking up)



Finding roommates or people who need a roommate, shelters, halfway houses, troubled youth centers, literally fucking anything, there are a million places you can refuge in. I remember when I was a kid meeting up with a bunch of teens at a library and there'd be people handing out pamphlets for exactly this kind of shit. Unless you've been living under a rock and jacking it to scat porn for your entire life, I'm really doubtful you ever considered improving your life or leaving your home in any capacity.

And you still don't clarify what happened with your psych. What are you hiding? Did they formally diagnose you with narcissistic personality disorder and you're too ashamed to admit it or acknowledge it?


----------



## Bloitzhole (Oct 24, 2020)

So to summarize the previous 10 pages for people who might be joining us late:

You are in your late teens, short and scrawny, living in a big city in Kentucky with your middle class family. You are getting your driver's license. You work menial labor at a grocery store but you suck at your job and you have applied for a job at a different grocery store. You were bullied throughout high school, pushed into lockers, got your fancy 80$ shoes stepped on and never had friends for an extended period of time and certainly never had a girlfriend. You think, but you are not sure to what extend, your parents abused you and your brother and your brother also bullied you. You worship women as higher beings whom you are unworthy of because you are an enormous simp and are into watching women poop (and you'd pay upwards of 200$ to watch a woman poop and sniff and eat ass) and scat and hentai. When you had professional help, you showed schizophrenia or something along those lines and you sometimes lose touch with reality. And you figured it'd be a good idea to tell the Kiwi Farms all of that after sperging hard at one of the users. Anything else?

Edit for people reading this as a summary: The Kentucky and Schizophrenia part were put in because I wanted to see if he'd correct me.
Edit 2: He was apparently diagnosed with Psychosis and Major Depressive Disorder.
Edit 3: He owns guns and knives, which is clearly something you want to read after that history.
Edit 4: He says he has a small penis


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> He's 22, no idea why. I guess because of costs.


Oh yeah, what about guys anuses? You expressed interest in the past:


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

The Fool said:


> Finding roommates or people who need a roommate, shelters, halfway houses, troubled youth centers, literally fucking anything, there are a million places you can refuge in. I remember when I was a kid meeting up with a bunch of teens at a library and there'd be people handing out pamphlets for exactly this kind of shit. Unless you've been living under a rock and jacking it to scat porn for your entire life, I'm really doubtful you ever considered improving your life or leaving your home in any capacity.
> 
> And you still don't clarify what happened with your psych. What are you hiding? Did they formally diagnose you with narcissistic personality disorder and you're too ashamed to admit it or acknowledge it?


People need Roomates? Are they not allowed to be by themselves in college? I don't have criminal background so the halfway house is definitely not my solution. As for the shelters I don't think they would allow some of my property on their grounds. Yes, I have considered leaving this house for a few years now, at my current state, the only way that would be possible is homelessness and scavenging. Or if I ran away somewhere remote I'd have to hunt for squirrels and birds, maybe even rats too. 

And no I was never fucking diagnosed with narcissistic personality disorder I didn't even know that was a legit diagnosis I thought it was just more of a generalized term. 



Bloitzhole said:


> So to summarize the previous 10 pages for people who might be joining us late:
> 
> You are in your late teens, short and scrawny, living in a big city in Kentucky with your middle class family. You are getting your driver's license. You work menial labor at a grocery store but you suck at your job and you have applied for a job at a different grocery store. You were bullied throughout high school, pushed into lockers, got your fancy 80$ shoes stepped on and never had friends for an extended period of time and certainly never had a girlfriend. You think, but you are not sure to what extend, your parents abused you and your brother and your brother also bullied you. You worship women as higher beings whom you are unworthy of because you are an enormous simp and are into watching women poop (and you'd pay upwards of 200$ to watch a woman poop) and scat and hentai. When you had professional help, you showed schizophrenia or something along those lines and you sometimes lose touch with reality. Anything else?



Everything is correct except for schizophrenia and kentucky



Cake Farts said:


> Oh yeah, what about guys anuses? You expressed interest in the past:View attachment 1684351View attachment 1684350



Fuck no, Female Anus is the best


----------



## SIGSEGV (Oct 24, 2020)

Cake Farts said:


> Oh yeah, what about guys anuses? You expressed interest in the past:View attachment 1684351View attachment 1684350


Hella anus.


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> People need Roomates? Are they not allowed to be by themselves in college? I don't have criminal background so the halfway house is definitely not my solution. As for the shelters I don't think they would allow some of my property on their grounds. Yes, I have considered leaving this house for a few years now, at my current state, the only way that would be possible is homelessness and scavenging. Or if I ran away somewhere remote I'd have to hunt for squirrels and birds, maybe even rats too.
> 
> And no I was never fucking diagnosed with narcissistic personality disorder I didn't even know that was a legit diagnosis I thought it was just more of a generalized term.
> 
> ...


What state then? Also what turned you off to male anus? Did you experiment and find out it wasn’t your thing?


----------



## The Fool (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I have considered leaving this house for a few years now, at my current state, the only way that would be possible is homelessness and scavenging. Or if I ran away somewhere remote I'd have to hunt for squirrels and birds, maybe even rats too.



Wow, you're so deluded and naive about leaving mommy's nest that you don't even know what homelessness is actually like.

Now I actually am curious if you really are doing this for attention or if you're legitimately mentally disabled.


----------



## Canoodler (Oct 24, 2020)

The Fool said:


> Wow, you're so deluded and naive about leaving mommy's nest that you don't even know what homelessness is actually like.
> 
> Now I actually am curious if you really are doing this for attention or if you're legitimately mentally disabled.


Why not both?


----------



## Bloitzhole (Oct 24, 2020)

@ForscytheBat - sorry for paging you, but could you give this confused young man some input on male and female anuses, poop and what to do with them? I always found your comments on that subject very helpful in the Melinda thread. There's a quick summary of him and his life here . If you have better stuff to do, feel free to ignore ofc




Gentleman Gamer said:


> And no I was never fucking diagnosed with narcissistic personality disorder I didn't even know that was a legit diagnosis I thought it was just more of a generalized term.


So what were you diagnosed with?


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Cake Farts said:


> What state then? Also what turned you off to make anus? Did you experiment and find out it wasn’t your thing?


Men's butts generally are not as attractive as women's. Also different genetics. The idea of getting Male anal DNA on my dick is not very arousing to say the least. 



The Fool said:


> Wow, you're so deluded and naive about leaving mommy's nest that you don't even know what homelessness is actually like.
> 
> Now I actually am curious if you really are doing this for attention or if you're legitimately mentally disabled.


Nah I'm legit crazy. But I'm talking about Rural Homelessness not City homelessness. And when I say Rural I'm not talking about the country side where people live. I'm talking like, the Tundra of Montana or some shit 100 miles away from other people where it's just you, your campfire, and your gun. 

That's some scary fucking shit. That is a major lifechanging event. You don't just wake up one day and say "Hmm, I think I'm going to go live in the fucking wilderness and eat squirrels and insects, that sounds like fun"



Bloitzhole said:


> @ForscytheBat - sorry for paging you, but could you give this confused young man some input on anuses, poop and what to do with them? I always found your comments on that subject very helpful in the Melinda thread. There's a quick summary of him and his life here . If you have better stuff to do, feel free to ignore ofc
> 
> 
> 
> So what were you diagnosed with?


Major Depressive Disorder and Psychosis.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Male anal DNA


Wanna try that again, buddy?


----------



## The Fool (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I'm talking about Rural Homelessness not City homelessness. And when I say Rural I'm not talking about the country side where people live. I'm talking like, the Tundra of Montana or some shit 100 miles away from other people where it's just you, your campfire, and your gun.
> 
> That's some scary fucking shit. That is a major lifechanging event. You don't just wake up one day and say "Hmm, I think I'm going to go live in the fucking wilderness and eat squirrels and insects, that sounds like fun"



Don't you have an income? You can't hire a fucking taxi or uber to drop you off in the nearest city?
What do you think leaving home is like, tying a sack to a stick and following railroad tracks?


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Oct 24, 2020)

Are you that Ryan dude? You have that same self-pity/humiliation stank.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

The Fool said:


> Don't you have an income? You can't hire a fucking taxi or uber to drop you off in the nearest city?
> What do you think leaving home is like, tying a sack to a stick and following railroad tracks?


I do have an income but for how much longer I don't know. I never rode a Taxi or Bus before and I don't feel safe without carry my knife or something, which they won't allow. 

I imagine leaving home to be, getting water, weapons, food, some kind of fire starting tool, know how to create a walking stick or spear, and be prepared to eat live animals if you cant burn shit. As for directions, bring a compass and hope for the best. Basically I'm pulling some caveman shit. Except cavemen didn't have guns or compasses, so it's more like some Columbus shit.



Daddy's Little Kitten said:


> Are you that Ryan dude? You have that same self-pity/humiliation stank.



Nope never heard of him.


----------



## Childe (Oct 24, 2020)

The Fool said:


> What do you think leaving home is like, tying a sack to a stick and following railroad tracks?


Wait, you mean that's _not _what everyone else did when moving out?


----------



## The Fool (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I do have an income but for how much longer I don't know. I never rode a Taxi or Bus before and I don't feel safe without carry my knife or something, which they won't allow.
> 
> I imagine leaving home to be, getting water, weapons, food, some kind of fire starting tool, know how to create a walking stick or spear, and be prepared to eat live animals if you cant burn shit. As for directions, bring a compass and hope for the best. Basically I'm pulling some caveman shit. Except cavemen didn't have guns or compasses, so it's more like some Columbus shit.



I swear to god you sound exactly like several skits on The Office.

Okay so moving away from that since you seem adamant on dying at home, what's your current plans?


----------



## Bloitzhole (Oct 24, 2020)

On a different note, seeing as you live at home. What do the grocery store funds go to at the moment? What are some of your spending habits? Any guilty pleasures? Ones without poop I mean.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

The Fool said:


> I swear to god you sound exactly like several skits on The Office.
> 
> Okay so moving away from that since you seem adamant on dying at home, what's your current plans?


The fuck do you mean I seem adamant at dying at home. My plans at this moment is just to not kill myself.



Bloitzhole said:


> On a different note, seeing as you live at home. What does the grocery store money go to at the moment? What are some of your spending habits? Any guilty pleasures? Ones without poop I mean.



Mostly Weapons, Video Games, and occasionally some Vegetables from the grocery store. Never paid for porn, never bought fucking shit either wtf.


----------



## Canoodler (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I do have an income but for how much longer I don't know. I never rode a Taxi or Bus before and I don't feel safe without carry my knife or something, which they won't allow.
> 
> I imagine leaving home to be, getting water, weapons, food, some kind of fire starting tool, know how to create a walking stick or spear, and be prepared to eat live animals if you cant burn shit. As for directions, bring a compass and hope for the best. Basically I'm pulling some caveman shit. Except cavemen didn't have guns or compasses, so it's more like some Columbus shit.


Hopefully you livestream it so we all can witness you become a modern day Chris McCandless.


----------



## Reverend (Oct 24, 2020)

Creepy Pig Man said:


> Some might say a Supreme Gentleman.



The Emperor of Incels and the Supremist of Gentlemen Elliot Rogers draws the line of eating the waste of another human being.  Not even he is that big of a Degenerate.


----------



## Reverend (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> The fuck do you mean I seem adamant at dying at home. My plans at this moment is just to not kill myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly Weapons, Video Games, and occasionally some Vegetables from the grocery store. Never paid for porn, never bought fucking shit either wtf.



Please do it soon as your entertainment value is going to slip off the edge unless we have something new to laugh at mock at.  AT least make it memorable scrawl into your skin "CAKE FARTS WAS RIGHT" with red lipstick right on your moobs before blowing your skull wide open with your Bert from Tremors style armory


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Reverend said:


> Please do it soon as your entertainment value is going to slip off the edge unless we have something new to laugh at mock at.  AT least make it memorable scrawl into your skin "CAKE FARTS WAS RIGHT" with red lipstick right on your moobs before blowing your skull wide open with your Bert from Tremors style armory


If I was really about to do it, I'd call up a prostitute or something, then I'd sit alone for a few days think about all the times I fucked up, and finally get it over with.


----------



## Childe (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> If I was really about to do it, I'd call up a prostitute or something, then I'd sit alone for a few days think about all the times I fucked up, and finally get it over with.


Would you make the prostitute engage in your shit fetish?


----------



## CeleryBread (Oct 24, 2020)

I can't tell if this is top-tier bait and troll, or if they're serious. 

Also, reading the list of fetishes is giving me Blowfly Girl ptsd flashbacks


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> If I was really about to do it, I'd call up a prostitute or something, then I'd sit alone for a few days think about all the times I fucked up, and finally get it over with.


Calling a prostitute sounds like a good idea ngl, just get your dick wet in pussy and maybe that’ll stop your degenerate cravings


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Neferpitou! said:


> Would you make the prostitute engage in your shit fetish?


No, but I'd probably ask her if we can do anal, and if I can smell and taste her asshole. Of course only after we've made our and I licked her pussy.


----------



## Bloitzhole (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Mostly Weapons, Video Games, and occasionally some Vegetables from the grocery store. Never paid for porn, never bought fucking shit either wtf.


What video games do you have and why? What weapons do you have and why? What's your favorite vegetable and why?


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Bloitzhole said:


> What video games do you have and why? What weapons do you have and why? What's your favorite vegetable and why?


Mostly flying games like Microsoft Flight Simulator, Kerbal Space Program. But I also play some FPS games like 2019 CODMW and occasionally Halo from time to time. I have guns and knifes for self defense, and because, well why the fuck not, it's America. I like all vegetables but my favorite is the Sweet Potato because its just fucking awesome.


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> . I have guns and knifes for self defense, and because, well why the fuck not, it's America


Show us a photo of your collection sempai


----------



## Reverend (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> If I was really about to do it, I'd call up a prostitute or something, then I'd sit alone for a few days think about all the times I fucked up, and finally get it over with.



That shows you aren't committed to doing it and another cry of help is all  you are doing.  

Let me guess you've 'tried' committing suicide several times ?  Pills? Booze? Cutter (you seem like a cutter)? 

People who are going to off themselves do not sit around contemplating life, they go out and get it done because they believe their life is over and they want nothing more to do with this planet.

Go get therapy you fucking coward.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Cake Farts said:


> Show us a photo of your collection sempai


No RL pics at all sorry. I believe in honest content, but I'm not THAT honest. 



Reverend said:


> That shows you aren't committed to doing it and another cry of help is all  you are doing.
> 
> Let me guess you've 'tried' committing suicide several times ?  Pills? Booze? Cutter (you seem like a cutter)?
> 
> ...


Well I haven't reached that absolute point yet, but it is approaching.


----------



## Bloitzhole (Oct 24, 2020)

Can you draw us a picture of your collection in MSpaint? And a self portrait?

Heya @Cake Farts , if this goes on for a while and this guy hangs around, maybe put a quick summary or just copypaste mine if you're feeling lazy into the first post. 'cause I always hate having to comb through a thread to get the gist of it, but up to you ofc.


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> No RL pics at all sorry. I believe in honest content, but I'm not THAT honest.


I mean you left that door open a LONG time ago man. Most people would rather show their guns and not their kinks, y’know?

plus this is out of genuine interest/curiosity this time. I’m not asking to see you or your face, I just wanna see how boog you are.


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Oct 24, 2020)

Reverend said:


> The Emperor of Incels and the Supremist of Gentlemen Elliot Rogers draws the line of eating the waste of another human being.  Not even he is that big of a Degenerate.



I concur with him on the ground of health concern wrt disease transmission. Eating other peoples dung is simply a wonderful vector for many diseases.

After reading of Delena Christ I learned chewing your own turds is actually a divine sacrament.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I do have a scat fetish, but it's not about eating shit.



Fucking lmao


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Freshly Baked Socks said:


> I concur with him on the ground of health concern wrt disease transmission. Eating other peoples dung is simply a wonderful vector for many diseases.
> 
> After reading of Delena Christ I learned chewing your own turds is actually a divine sacrament.


I've stated multiple times I don't eat peoples shit. Plus, I don't think the opinion of the Supreme Incel has any real meaning. 


MarineTrainedTard said:


> Fucking lmao


Yeah see, this guy gets it.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Oct 24, 2020)

Creepy Pig Man said:


> I'm a leafcuck


that's no way to refer to your nationality. Do you refer to yourself as white trash? White people will openly call themselves that because it gets them brownie points from the left. Most Americans here detest Canadians because of public deception propaganda and you're trying to get brownie points from people who HATE YOU. Replace the word "white trash" with "leafcuck" in this clip and you'll get my point. I don't want to hear any Canadian refer to himself as a leafcuck, not even in a joking way.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Oct 24, 2020)

Do not fuckin' jerk off over poop jesus fuckin' christ


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 24, 2020)

Bloitzhole said:


> Can you draw us a picture of your collection in MSpaint? And a self portrait?
> 
> Heya @Cake Farts , if this goes on for a while and this guy hangs around, maybe put a quick summary or just copypaste mine if you're feeling lazy into the first post. 'cause I always hate having to comb through a thread to get the gist of it, but up to you ofc.


Did it to the best of my ability. Embed still broken so had to manually quote you.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Oct 24, 2020)

I really need 20 bucks to pay Null so I can use the deviant rating. 

Fucking degenerate.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

What would a prostitute say to me if I asked her if we could do anal? What if I said please and I'll pay you extra?


----------



## Childe (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> What would a prostitute say to me if I asked her if we could do anal? What if I said please and I'll pay you extra?


Craigslist whores will do anything for a $20. You should try your luck!


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Oct 24, 2020)

Austrian Conscript 1915 said:


> I don't want to hear any Canadian refer to himself as a leafcuck, _not even in a joking way_.


Wow, you seem like a barrel of laughs.


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> What would a prostitute say to me if I asked her if we could do anal? What if I said please and I'll pay you extra?


Actual anal is surface level yuck, a bit out there but I don’t doubt blown out whores wouldn’t go for it. You normally pay per hour, not for the type of service I think...


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Cake Farts said:


> Actual anal is surface level yuck, a bit out there but I don’t doubt blown out whores wouldn’t go for it. You normally pay per hour, not for the type of service I think...


Well obviously I have no idea how either a Vagina or a butt feels so I wouldn't know the comparison. The only feeling my dick ever felt is my hand.


----------



## The Fool (Oct 24, 2020)

I've never understood being into anal, but I guess it's just a natural extension of coprophilia.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Oct 24, 2020)

I see no problem with it, as long as you both take care of yourselves and not eat the poopoo.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Daddy's Little Kitten said:


> I see no problem with it, as long as you both take care of yourselves and not eat the poopoo.


Yeah I don't plan on eating the poopoo. But can I at least get the poopoo on my dick.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Yeah I don't plan on eating the poopoo. But can I at least get the poopoo on my dick.


Absolutely disgusting. You risk infections by doing that.


----------



## draggs (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Yeah I don't plan on eating the poopoo. But can I at least get the poopoo on my dick.



You're laying it on too thick

Draw it back a little


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 24, 2020)

Daddy's Little Kitten said:


> Absolutely disgusting. You risk infections by doing that.


Natural selection at work


----------



## Revo (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Yeah I don't plan on eating the poopoo. But can I at least get the poopoo on my dick.


Are you from India?


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Oct 24, 2020)

Creepy Pig Man said:


> Wow, you seem like a barrel of laughs.


I want people to have self respect all around the world. In the same vein, do you think if someone eats shit they have self respect? Would they have self respect if they ate shit in a joking way?


----------



## Bloitzhole (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Well obviously I have no idea how either a Vagina or a butt feels so I wouldn't know the comparison. The only feeling my dick ever felt is my hand.


Vagina has more texture, butts are usually tighter at the entry point but the tactile feel is just sort of like oral sex but more boring. I think it's overrated and more of a mind thing for some than an actual "this feels more amazing than normal sex" thing. 

How do you feel about this thread up until now? Any takeaways?


----------



## Revo (Oct 24, 2020)

Austrian Conscript 1915 said:


> that's no way to refer to your nationality. Do you refer to yourself as white trash? White people will openly call themselves that because it gets them brownie points from the left. Most Americans here detest Canadians because of public deception propaganda and you're trying to get brownie points from people who HATE YOU. Replace the word "white trash" with "leafcuck" in this clip and you'll get my point. I don't want to hear any Canadian refer to himself as a leafcuck, not even in a joking way.


You are unfunny and you should stop ruining the fun of this thread. 
You should go back posting on your favourite board called AnN.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Daddy's Little Kitten said:


> Absolutely disgusting. You risk infections by doing that.


Goddammit that sucks. I wish my dick was like immune to that shit.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Oct 24, 2020)

Educate yourself you dumbass.


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Goddammit that sucks. I wish my dick was like immune to that shit.


How did you not fucking know shit is unsanitary?


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Cake Farts said:


> How did you not fucking know shit is unsanitary?


I thought that was just if you ate it or like, someone threw it at your eye.


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I thought that was just if you ate it or like, someone threw it at your eye.


That doesn’t make it any less unsanitary if it’s on your dick Of all places you mongloid


----------



## Bloitzhole (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I thought that was just if you ate it or like, someone threw it at your eye.


It goes down your urethra and causes an infection. Wear a condom. In the fantasy scenario where this happens I mean. But also if this somehow happens irl (Hah)


----------



## Childe (Oct 24, 2020)

I’d say wear a condom but shit sounding seems like something he’d be into.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Bloitzhole said:


> It goes down your urethra and causes an infection. Wear a condom. In the fantasy scenario where this happens I mean. But also if this somehow happens irl (Hah)


What's with that Hah? It could happen, I hope.


----------



## Revo (Oct 24, 2020)

I will be honest, that the theme of this thread is this emoji:


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Why can't people have faith in me? I can get laid. I just need to put myself out there and be more confident. I'm just shy because of past tramua.

@Cake Farts Whats with the disagree rating?


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I thought that was just if you ate it or like, someone threw it at your eye.


You're either yanking our chains or you are _profoundly_ retarded


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

MarineTrainedTard said:


> You're either yanking our chains or you are _profoundly_ retarded


No I knew you can get a urethral infection or UTI. I just didn't want to admit.


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Why can't people have faith in me? I can get laid. I just need to put myself out there and be more confident. I'm just shy because of past tramua.


Your desperation and inability to take action to better yourself makes you extremely undesirable to women, and that’s not even basing you off your looks. Legit, hiring a prossie is the only way you could get laid right now putting in the minimal effort you always give to  yourself .

Edit: “Disagree” rating is the closest I have to “X to doubt”


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Why can't people have faith in me? I can get laid. I just need to put myself out there and be more confident. I'm just shy because of past tramua.


Because you openly talk about your fetishes, and honestly leave really creepy and inappropriate messages on people's profiles. 

Even if you can change, those things are really not the best ways to show it.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Oct 24, 2020)

Austrian Conscript 1915 said:


> I want people to have self respect all around the world. In the same vein, do you think if someone eats shit they have self respect? Would they have self respect if they ate shit in a joking way?


Gee thanks, dad.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Cake Farts said:


> Your desperation and inability to take action to better yourself makes you extremely undesirable to women, and that’s not even basing you off your looks. Legit, hiring a prossie is the only way you could get laid right now putting in the minimal effort you always give to  yourself .
> 
> Edit: “Disagree” rating is the closest I have to “X to doubt”


That's because I don't know HOW to improve myself in the first place


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> That's because I don't know HOW to improve myself in the first place


1) not talk about your disgusting fetishes in detail on a public forum


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Oct 24, 2020)

And don't harass the kiwi "girls".


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Cake Farts said:


> 1) not talk about your disgusting fetishes in detail on a public forum





Daddy's Little Kitten said:


> And don't harass the kiwi "girls".


Okay what about IRL stuff


----------



## Bloitzhole (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> That's because I don't know HOW to improve myself in the first place


Ah, this is easy. Work out for strength 3 times a week with weights at the gym or, if no gym is available, get a pull up bar and do calisthenics. Eat a lot of protein.  Do cardio 1-2 times a week, or skip entirely since you are scrawny and you might not eat enough. Read up on some basic philosophy, especially Socrates / Platon. Then go out and find a local club or other group gathering that shares your interests, like shooting guns (or making a fool of yourself on the internet) and force yourself to socialize in real life.

You will do none of this ofc. Good night.


----------



## soft kitty (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> What would a prostitute say to me if I asked her if we could do anal? What if I said please and I'll pay you extra?


You've obviously never tried to hire a prostitute. No prostitute worth their vaginal fluid would have a problem with doing anal. And don't offer to pay extra, that makes you look desperate and they'll try to take advantage of you. $20, take it or leave it hoe, there's plenty more like you out here.


Gentleman Gamer said:


> That's because I don't know HOW to improve myself in the first place


Get therapy you god damn retard. What state are you in?


----------



## Carcinogenesis (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> It stems purely from me viewing women as something larger than life, superior to men, and above our world. When I was a child, I used to think women didn't poop. So I guess I created some idea in my head that they were sacred and untouchable.
> 
> Then when I learned the truth, it blew my mind and I thought "How could something so beautiful create something so gross from the most beautiful part of her body?" Then the fetish developed from there. So maybe subconsciously it does come from the fact that I always pretty much viewed myself as completely useless garbage compared to women.
> 
> ...


Took you long enough to reveal yourself, Inferior Little Shit.

I'm not interested in your justification for your degenerate fetishes, I'm more interested on why you keep doing this same routine over and over again? It's obvious you're doing this just to get your rocks off to the humiliation, I'm not going to feed your addiction. Do everyone a favor and just leave for good already, not like you won't get banned soon anyway.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

soft kitty said:


> You've obviously never tried to hire a prostitute. No prostitute worth their vaginal fluid would have a problem with doing anal. And don't offer to pay extra, that makes you look desperate and they'll try to take advantage of you. $20, take it or leave it hoe, there's plenty more like you out here.
> 
> Get therapy you god damn retard. What state are you in?


Really 20 dollars only? I thought it would be more like 150 for sex.

Not comfortable saying what state, but it's not in the South I'll say that.


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Really 20 dollars only? I thought it would be more like 150 for sex.
> 
> Not comfortable saying what state, but it's not in the South I'll say that.


There’s always prossies giving numbers out in Montana if you google it


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Cake Farts said:


> There’s always prossies giving numbers out in Montana if you google it


I don't live in Montana tho


----------



## soft kitty (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Not comfortable saying what state, but it's not in the South I'll say that.


Congratulations that's the first fucking smart thing you've said since you got here.


----------



## Baby Yoda (Oct 24, 2020)

Bloitzhole said:


> @ForscytheBat - sorry for paging you, but could you give this confused young man some input on male and female anuses, poop and what to do with them? I always found your comments on that subject very helpful in the Melinda thread. There's a quick summary of him and his life here . If you have better stuff to do, feel free to ignore ofc



You can start by watching "The Unforgettables: Cumfarters" on xnxx.com 

You can make mash by cumming in either a male or female asshole, although the male asshole has a higher chance of mixing anal hair into the mash. Once you cum and mix it in with the anal blood, the cum, blood, poop becomes the mash and some anal hairs serve as fiber inside the mash. Afterwards you can suck onto the prolapsed anus and suck the mash nectar out of the butt for a daily dose.


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 24, 2020)

Oh holy shit. A new challenger enters the ring.


----------



## Baby Yoda (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I think as long as something involves *consenting adults*, and you aren't *forcing *anyone to do anything against their will, then there is no such thing as "Degenerate" or "Unethical"



Cope. You're as degenerate as they cum no pun intended. Im only joking when I make prolapse and poo jokes, but you actually like it.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

ForscytheBat said:


> Cope. You're as degenerate as they cum no pun intended. Im only joking when I make prolapse and poo jokes, but you actually like it.


No I don't like prolapses, they look ugly and freak me out. Blood is also a nono


----------



## Baby Yoda (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> No I don't like prolapses, they look ugly and freak me out. Blood is also a nono



Well you realize that almost always when you do anal, you run the risk of fissuring the asshole right? It's why so many gay men get AIDS because they fuck each others' butts so hard that it tears the sphincter meat and mixes blood, poop, and cum all into a cocktail of depravity.


----------



## Fapcop (Oct 24, 2020)

DEAR LORD!!

This super fucked, super cursed thread is STILL GOING?!?


Did I miss any particularly interesting degeneracy?!


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

ForscytheBat said:


> Well you realize that almost always when you do anal, you run the risk of fissuring the asshole right? It's why so many gay men get AIDS because they fuck each others' butts so hard that it tears the sphincter meat and mixes blood, poop, and cum all into a cocktail of depravity.


That's only if you have aids in the first place. But I'm a gentle guy I'm not gonna fucking ram the ass like some kind of dickwad


----------



## Baby Yoda (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> That's only if you have aids in the first place. But I'm a gentle guy I'm not gonna fucking ram the ass like some kind of dickwad


Post face and ass pics.


----------



## Fapcop (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Really 20 dollars only? I thought it would be more like 150 for sex.
> 
> Not comfortable saying what state, but it's not in the South I'll say that.




Look bro, first of all you’re a fucking weirdo for thinking anal is some sort of super-sex. It’s not. It’s just like pussy, just tighter. And smellier. And with more shit.


Secondly, if you ever go to a brothel or massage parlor (look in the back pages of free newspapers) especially a European one, you’ll see a price list/menu.

Regular sex is 50$ and upwards, if they do anal it’ll also be on the list. Usually a little more expensive than regular sex. Like 100$ and up.


Now go get laid and quit being a poopeating degenerate.


----------



## Just A Butt (Oct 24, 2020)

Fapcop said:


> And with more shit.


That’s the part he likes


----------



## Fapcop (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> That's only if you have aids in the first place. But I'm a gentle guy I'm not gonna fucking ram the ass like some kind of dickwad



It doesn’t matter if you are a gentle degenerate who has a whisper of a penis, or a crotch smashing barbarian with an 8 inch dong.

What matters is that there aren’t any tiny scrapes inside the anus. (You know, like the ones everyone get from pooping without realizing it.)


Unless you have X-ray vision, there’s no way of knowing if they’re present or not. 

So do the safe thing and steer clear of putting your dick in any poop chute.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Fapcop said:


> So do the safe thing and steer clear of putting your dick in any poop chute.


No I don't think I'm going to listen to that. Well of course implying it will ever happen anyway. Which it could. Hopefully.


----------



## Fapcop (Oct 24, 2020)

Just A Butt said:


> That’s the part he likes



Gas. This thread needs gas.


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 24, 2020)

Fapcop said:


> Gas. This thread needs gas.


That’ll only get him more horny please no


----------



## Baby Yoda (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> No I don't think I'm going to listen to that. Well of course implying it will ever happen anyway. Which it could. Hopefully.



Have you heard of a pornstar named Kelsie Obsession? What do you think of fart porn? Kelsie gets people to shove their tongue in her asshole and she farts while their tongue is inside. If you got to xnxx.com just search Kelsie Obsession.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Cake Farts said:


> That’ll only get him more horny please no


You know me too well   


ForscytheBat said:


> Have you heard of a pornstar named Kelsie Obsession? What do you think of fart porn? Kelsie gets people to shove their tongue in her asshole and she farts while their tongue is inside. If you got to xnxx.com just search Kelsie Obsession.


Yep I know her. She's pretty good.


----------



## Baby Yoda (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> You know me too well
> 
> Yep I know her. She's pretty good.


Dude just hire an escort....


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

ForscytheBat said:


> Dude just hire an escort....


Idk how. Where do I go? And plus I'm worried about my parents coming home and seeing her. Do I have to rent a hotel or some shit.


----------



## Baby Yoda (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Idk how. Where do I go? And plus I'm worried about my parents coming home and seeing her. Do I have to rent a hotel or some shit.



Google your hometown and "escorts".


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

ForscytheBat said:


> Google your hometown and "escorts".


What if some authority finds out. And then I got cops showing up at my house


----------



## Childe (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Idk how. Where do I go? And plus I'm worried about my parents coming home and seeing her. Do I have to rent a hotel or some shit.


Just get a shit cheap hotel room like any self-respecting degenerate does when meeting strangers for sex. That’s a pretty well-known thing to do.


----------



## Baby Yoda (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> What if some authority finds out. And then I got cops showing up at my house



Well youre an incel without a life so its not like you have much to lose. 

Post face and body pics and we can let you know if theres anything to work with.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

ForscytheBat said:


> Well youre an incel without a life so its not like you have much to lose.
> 
> Post face and body pics and we can let you know if theres anything to work with.


Well I can give you a description. I'm 5'7, 142 lbs. Brown hair blue eyes, generic looking white guy with a small uncircumcised penis.


----------



## The Fool (Oct 24, 2020)

Guys please don't teach him how to hire an escort. You know an actual flesh and blood human being is going to have to indulge in his coprophilia for a minimum wage day's worth of money.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Oct 24, 2020)

The Fool said:


> Guys please don't teach him how to hire an escort. You know an actual flesh and blood human being is going to have to indulge in his coprophilia for a minimum wage day's worth of money.


Prostitutes aren't people, silly.


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Oct 24, 2020)

The Fool said:


> Guys please don't teach him how to hire an escort. You know an actual flesh and blood human being is going to have to indulge in his coprophilia for a minimum wage day's worth of money.


He is a virgin we were trying to get the Escort a free $20 since he won't last more than 5 min.


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> small uncircumcised penis.


How small we talking here?


----------



## The Fool (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> *uncircumcised*



Ah, a subhuman I see.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Cake Farts said:


> How small we talking here?


Well because of anxiety I have a hard time measuring, I only have about 2 seconds before I start to get limp again when I look at the numbers. Plus I'm using one of those shitty bendy school rulers because I don't have a proper dick ruler. I'm around 4.9-5.1 inches. I'm pretty sure the average is like 6.5 or 7 or something like that.


----------



## Heckler1 (Oct 24, 2020)

No pun intended but: what the fuck is this shit I have been reading?  Some perma-virgin with a micro-peen who wants has an obsession with scat/dirty dicks? If it wasn't for the fact I am fairly confident @Gentleman Gamer will die never knowing the touch of a lover (paid or otherwise) I would probably be way more horrified. As things stand, he's just a weird poo tard. Who probably has bad hygiene.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Heckler1 said:


> No pun intended but: what the fuck is this shit I have been reading?  Some perma-virgin with a micro-peen who wants has an obsession with scat/dirty dicks? If it wasn't for the fact I am fairly confident @Gentleman Gamer will die never knowing the touch of a lover (paid or otherwise) I would probably be way more horrified. As things stand, he's just a weird poo tard. Who probably has bad hygiene.


I don't have a micro-penis. A micro penis is like 2 to 3 inches, thats super fucking small. Also I don't have bad hygiene, my hygiene is good, I always make sure I'm super clean and I always wash my asshole really good. Other than that I agree with you that i'm a perma virgin who probably will die never having felt a womans pussy or ass.


----------



## Heckler1 (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I don't have a micro-penis. A micro penis is like 2 to 3 inches, thats super fucking small. Also I don't have bad hygiene, my hygiene is good, I always make sure I'm super clean and I always wash my asshole really good. Other than that I agree with you that i'm a perma virgin who probably will die never having felt a womans pussy or ass.


I cannot believe that a man who has sperged out about his love of dookie as much as you have, has anything resembling good hygiene.  You aren't seeking employment as a plumber by any chance are you?


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Heckler1 said:


> I cannot believe that a man who has sperged out about his love of dookie as much as you have, has anything resembling good hygiene.  You aren't seeking employment as a plumber by any chance are you?


No, but if I could I'd definitely work as a plumber for the girls bathroom in a strip club.


----------



## The Fool (Oct 24, 2020)

I'm sure this has been said many times before, but if someone has to brag at how super clean they are, they probably aren't very clean at all.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

The Fool said:


> I'm sure this has been said many times before, but if someone has to brag at how super clean they are, they probably aren't very clean at all.


Cleaner than you buddy


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Oct 24, 2020)

I wanna die. 
@Gentleman Gamer post dick.


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I don't have a micro-penis. A micro penis is like 2 to 3 inches, thats super fucking small. Also I don't have bad hygiene, my hygiene is good, I always make sure I'm super clean and I always wash my asshole really good. Other than that I agree with you that i'm a perma virgin who probably will die never having felt a womans pussy or ass.


Do you play with your own ass/shit? Is that why you wanted a fat dildo?


----------



## The Fool (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Cleaner than you buddy



I'm not the one desperate to stick their shit-covered dick into another human being.


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Well because of anxiety I have a hard time measuring, I only have about 2 seconds before I start to get limp again when I look at the numbers. Plus I'm using one of those shitty bendy school rulers because I don't have a proper dick ruler. I'm around 4.9-5.1 inches. I'm pretty sure the average is like 6.5 or 7 or something like that.


what is a proper dick ruler


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

The Fool said:


> I'm not the one desperate to stick their shit-covered dick into another human being.


The shit only comes AFTER I've stuck my dick in the womans ass. Which only happens after she takes a nice big dump infront of me. If it's a particularly hard one I'd have to massage her stomach and maybe cum in her ass before hand to make it less friction. 



Medical Hawaii said:


> what is a proper dick ruler


No obviously they are all the same, it's just the school ones are floppy and not made of cloth so they are hard to position and kind of uncomfortable to use.


----------



## Heckler1 (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> No, but if I could I'd definitely work as a plumber for the girls bathroom in a strip club.


That isn't how plumbing works. You don't permanently assigned somewhere. Pretty sure you wouldn't be able to make it through trade school as you'ld be so hard at work.
 I look forward to you telling us you have gotten a serious infection "somehow".


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> The shit only comes AFTER I've stuck my dick in the womans ass. Which only happens after she takes a nice big dump infront of me. If it's a particularly hard one I'd have to massage her stomach and maybe cum in her ass before hand to make it less friction.
> 
> 
> No obviously they are all the same, it's just the school ones are floppy and not made of cloth so they are hard to position and kind of uncomfortable to use.


i would imagine those would be easier to use, i think you're just being a baby about it 

also what makes you say you have a small dick? have you sent a girl a dick pic before and she laughed at it?


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Oct 24, 2020)

So let me get this straight: @Gentleman Gamer legitimately thinks that crap can't be transmitted to the urethra and female assess smell like roses.


----------



## The Fool (Oct 24, 2020)

Medical Hawaii said:


> also what makes you say you have a small dick? have you sent a girl a dick pic before and she laughed at it?



He has a humiliation fetish. He could have a 7 foot monster and he'd still say "waahh its so small!!" just to get off on the thought of girls saying it's small and pathetic.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Medical Hawaii said:


> i would imagine those would be easier to use, i think you're just being a baby about it
> 
> also what makes you say you have a small dick? have you sent a girl a dick pic before and she laughed at it?


The opposite actually. I sent a dick pic in a public chat room and 2 girls said they liked it. Of course they could've just been lying to make me feel better.


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> The opposite actually. I sent a dick pic in a public chat room and 2 girls said they liked it. Of course they could've just been lying to make me feel better.


Hm honestly if it was a random chat room with a bunch of strangers, I don't think those girls would have any reason to try to pity you.

Although, how a dick pic is taken is really important; can you describe the picture? i.e. pose, were you holding it, lighting, etc.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Oct 24, 2020)

And yet, you won't post dick here.


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> The opposite actually. I sent a dick pic in a public chat room and 2 girls said they liked it. Of course they could've just been lying to make me feel better.


Somehow I doubt that this very thing happened


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Medical Hawaii said:


> Hm honestly if it was a random chat room with a bunch of strangers, I don't think those girls would have any reason to try to pity you.
> 
> Although, how a dick pic is taken is really important; can you describe the picture? i.e. pose, were you holding it, lighting, etc.


I was standing in my bathroom with the lights on. Pointing the camera downwards like a POV view, like the camera would see what I see when I look down at my dick basically. I cant remember if I was holding my dick with my hand, but I don't think so.


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I was standing in my bathroom with the lights on. Pointing the camera downwards like a POV view, like the camera would see what I see when I look down at my dick basically. I cant remember if I was holding my dick with my hand, but I don't think so.


could you try to recreate it?  
if we can help you find the most flattering angle and pose, i think you will have a lot more success with women


----------



## Bob Barker (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Purin Chan (Oct 24, 2020)

(null forgive me for using a reaction image this one time)


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Oct 24, 2020)

@Gentleman Gamer girls don't like being kept waiting on the rare occasions they _do _ask for a dick pic ; (


----------



## Boyfriend Coefficient (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Idk how. Where do I go? And plus I'm worried about my parents coming home and seeing her. Do I have to rent a hotel or some shit.


Go to 1509 Bangle Dr, Richmond, VA and give the gentleman there a bag of lemons and a handle of makers mark. He will let you have a go at his child bride's starfish as soon as a middle aged mexican jew code name "Prom King" is done.


----------



## drain (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> The shit only comes AFTER I've stuck my dick in the womans ass. Which only happens after she takes a nice big dump infront of me. If it's a particularly hard one I'd have to massage her stomach and maybe cum in her ass before hand to make it less friction.


I like how every single one degenerate will always have this subtle thing about them that sounds like they're jacking off while typing, like the case above.


----------



## Heckler1 (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> The opposite actually. I sent a dick pic in a public chat room and 2 girls said they liked it. Of course they could've just been lying to make me feel better.


They weren't girls. They were gay dudes. Prepare to get pozzed.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Heckler1 said:


> They weren't girls. They were gay dudes. Prepare to get pozzed.


Nope they were women, heard their voices, saw enough pictures of them where it's consistent


----------



## The Fool (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Nope they were women, heard their voices, saw enough pictures of them where it's consistent



I know I've called you naive about three different times in this thread, but, you are woefully unaware of the artform of catfishing. There are people out there do literally do it for a living.


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Nope they were women, heard their voices, saw enough pictures of them where it's consistent


There is no difference between posting your dick here or anywhere else. Hand the pics over faggot.


----------



## Heckler1 (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Nope they were women, heard their voices, saw enough pictures of them where it's consistent


You've been Bluespiked son. No actual woman wants anything to do with a dirty turd burgler. 
Horrifying thought, you aren't one of those ABDL folks are you?


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Oct 24, 2020)

@Gentleman Gamer  If I show you a picture of poop, will you post dick?


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

The Fool said:


> I know I've called you naive about three different times in this thread, but, you are woefully unaware of the artform of catfishing. There are people out there do literally do it for a living.


I wasn't in a position to be catfished by them. It was a casual chat, both of them were in relationships and were not looking for one. 


Cake Farts said:


> There is no difference between posting your dick here or anywhere else. Hand the pics over faggot.


This is the last place you want to post your dick


Daddy's Little Kitten said:


> @Gentleman Gamer  If I show you a picture of poop, will you post dick?


No


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Oct 24, 2020)

Gay and boring.


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I wasn't in a position to be catfished by them. It was a casual chat, both of them were in relationships and were not looking for one.


So why’d you post your dick then asshole?


----------



## Childe (Oct 24, 2020)

Create a mass PM where you post your dick and boypussy, it has worked very well for users in the past who have done this!


----------



## Heckler1 (Oct 24, 2020)

@Gentleman Gamer Are you on the spectrum? I feel like you're on the spectrum.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Cake Farts said:


> So why’d you post your dick then asshole?


It was in a public chatroom and a bunch of other dudes were posting their dicks. I didn't post my asshole either never said that. 


Heckler1 said:


> @Gentleman Gamer Are you on the spectrum? I feel like you're on the spectrum.


Absolutely fucking not


----------



## draggs (Oct 24, 2020)

One step to improving yourself

Keep posting in this thread


----------



## Heckler1 (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> It was in a public chatroom and a bunch of other dudes were posting their dicks. I didn't post my asshole either never said that.
> 
> Absolutely fucking not


I mean this totally unironically. You seem retarded. The way you give out information with zero filter, the way you have told us about the things you think about/ how those things do not match up with reality, and in general your obsession with scat speaks to a lower level of development function.  Tell us what mental conditions you DO have.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Heckler1 said:


> I mean this totally unironically. You seem retarded. The way you give out information with zero filter, the way you have told us about the things you think about/ how those things do not match up with reality, and in general your obsession with scat speaks to a lower level of development function.  Tell us what mental conditions you DO have.


Yeah I'm a mental nutjob for sure. I'm not denying that. But I'm not a fucking retard. My impairments are emotional and perception of reality, not fucking cognition. I already told you what I have, depression and psychosis.


----------



## drain (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> My impairments are emotional and perception of reality


If you are emotionally stunted and can't differ reality from fantasy as you say, you're a special kind of retarded.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

DrainRedRain said:


> If you are emotionally stunted and can't differ reality from fantasy as you say, you're a special kind of retarded.


That's not retarded though. That's crazy. You can put it like this: All retards are crazy, but not all crazies are retarded.


----------



## MemeGrey (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> It was in a public chatroom and a bunch of other dudes were posting their dicks. I didn't post my asshole either never said that.



Why were you in a gay chatroom? lol


----------



## Heckler1 (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> That's not retarded though. That's crazy. You can put it like this: All retards are crazy, but not all crazies are retarded.


Ok retard


----------



## drain (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> but not all crazies are retarded.


Why you're sharing your fetish in a site known for making fun of weird fetishes like yours then?


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

MemeGrey said:


> Why were you in a gay chatroom? lol


Wasn't a gay chatroom.


Heckler1 said:


> Ok retard


Okay


DrainRedRain said:


> Why you're sharing your fetish in a site known for making fun of weird fetishes like yours then?


I guess payback for my appalling existence


----------



## Crocketron (Oct 24, 2020)

Kinda curious as to why you stroke your cock to the concept of people dropping deuces on ones own chest? I thought you were cool , talking about world of darkness and now you just want people to just poop on your chest. What got you into wanting kind folk shit all over you?


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I guess payback for my appalling existence


You know what’s better payback? Give us a photo of yourself or your dickpic.


----------



## MemeGrey (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Wasn't a gay chatroom.



A chatroom where a bunch of dudes show their dicks off is a gay chatroom 100%


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Crocketron said:


> Kinda curious as to why you stroke your cock to the concept of people dropping deuces on ones own chest? I thought you were cool , talking about world of darkness and now you just want people to just poop on your chest. What got you into wanting kind folk shit all over you?


Not just people, it's specifically women. There are several reasons though:

1 - It's like I said before, never would I have imagined that such a beautiful being could perform an act so lowly and disgusting, and that she could generate such disgusting material from (In my *opinion*) the most beautiful and attractive part of her body (ass) It was so shocking to me. The strong contrast between the beautiful woman and the shit. Something about that contrast attracted me. I guess that stemmed from my delusion that women were somehow above men. I genuinely used to believe that they didn't shit

2 - The intimacy of it. If you are willing to shit infront of somebody, that means you deeply trust them, you aren't afraid of putting yourself in an embarrassing, vulnerable position while with them. You feel safe and secure with each other.

3 - The sensation of shitting. The way it feels coming out of your ass, the feeling of fullness and relief when its all over. Whenever I watch videos of girls shitting, it's like , that must've felt so good, both holding, as it comes out, and the final release.

4 - The dirtiness and tabooness of it which also plays into the power aspect of it. For example if a girl is shitting while she sucks your dick, it's like, , your such a dirty little freaky slut. I love it.

5 - Because I like big butts, I love the idea of mounting from the rear. There's something so taboo and animalistic about it, a girls butt is historically a place you weren't really allowed to go. I really like that aspect.


----------



## Heckler1 (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Not just people, it's specifically women. There are several reasons though:
> 
> 1 - It's like I said before, never would I have imagined that such a beautiful being could perform an act so lowly and disgusting, and that she could generate such disgusting material from (In my *opinion*) the most beautiful and attractive part of her body (ass) It was so shocking to me. The strong contrast between the beautiful woman and the shit. Something about that contrast attracted me. I guess that stemmed from my delusion that women were somehow above men. I genuinely used to believe that they didn't shit
> 
> ...


Why would you admit this, in this kind of detail, on a forum that routinely mocks people who overshares weird aspects of their lives? Who is letting you access the internet, and why hasn't your wrangler stopped you yet?


----------



## The Fool (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Not just people, it's specifically women. There are several reasons though:
> 
> 1 - It's like I said before, never would I have imagined that such a beautiful being could perform an act so lowly and disgusting, and that she could generate such disgusting material from (In my *opinion*) the most beautiful and attractive part of her body (ass) It was so shocking to me. The strong contrast between the beautiful woman and the shit. Something about that contrast attracted me. I guess that stemmed from my delusion that women were somehow above men. I genuinely used to believe that they didn't shit
> 
> ...



I... Do not think I want to put this in my copypasta folder...


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Heckler1 said:


> Why would you admit this, in this kind of detail, on a forum that routinely mocks people who overshares weird aspects of their lives? Who is letting you access the internet, and why hasn't your wrangler stopped you yet?


What do I have to lose at this point? I already made a huge fucking laughingstock of myself several times over. I might as well commit to this BS.


----------



## Heckler1 (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> What do I have to lose at this point? I already made a huge fucking laughingstock of myself several times over. I might as well commit to this BS.


You could have stopped this at any time. You choose to share all of this, you sperged out in the sex toy thread, and you keep telling us more embarrassing details. If you had just shut up and stopped, no one would care after a while. The only person to blame for any of this is you.
You deserve this. It is all your fault.


----------



## Crocketron (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Not just people, it's specifically women. There are several reasons though:
> 
> 1 - It's like I said before, never would I have imagined that such a beautiful being could perform an act so lowly and disgusting, and that she could generate such disgusting material from (In my *opinion*) the most beautiful and attractive part of her body (ass) It was so shocking to me. The strong contrast between the beautiful woman and the shit. Something about that contrast attracted me. I guess that stemmed from my delusion that women were somehow above men. I genuinely used to believe that they didn't shit
> 
> ...



Geez, all that because you want a girl to shit on you. They said I have the weird fetish and besides anal isn't really taboo to begin with. Anal and some standards can be a enjoyable if you prepare it, like really lubricate and message the anal walls so you have a nice, pain-free trip.  So let say if a girl wants to give you a rusty venture will you be willing to do it? I take it you probably get off to something like 2 girls 1 cup.


----------



## The Fool (Oct 24, 2020)

Heckler1 said:


> You could have stopped this at any time. You choose to share all of this, you sperged out in the sex toy thread, and you keep telling us more embarrassing details. If you had just shut up and stopped, no one would care after a while. The only person to blame for any of this is you.
> You deserve this. It is all your fault.



I'm pretty damn sure he's just waiting for women to come in here and insult and humiliate him.

@Cake Farts how does it feel to have been a part of his humiliation fetish?


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Crocketron said:


> I take it you probably get off to something like 2 girls 1 cup.


Absolutely not. I have stated probably 3 times now that scat EATING is not part of my fetish. I merely like watching, fucking as they shit, and shitting themselves. Plus, I don't like the consistency of the shit in that video. It looks too soft and diarrhea like. It doesn't look like a firm, healthy log, like poop should look like.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Oct 24, 2020)

ForscytheBat said:


> Google your hometown and "escorts".


what the fuck are escorts? do you mean e-scorts?


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 24, 2020)

The Fool said:


> @Cake Farts how does it feel to have been a part of his humiliation fetish?


As soon as he messaged me I knew Godbear blessed me with a live one.


----------



## Crocketron (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Absolutely not. I have stated probably 3 times now that scat EATING is not part of my fetish. I merely like watching, fucking as they shit, and shitting themselves. Plus, I don't like the consistency of the shit in that video. It looks too soft and diarrhea like. It doesn't look like a firm, healthy log, like poop should look like.



Would you accept my shit, I'm just a fish. Like I take healthiest of shit.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Crocketron said:


> Would you accept my shit, I'm just a fish. Like I take healthiest of shit.


Sorry, if you aren't a 18-38 year old female human with at least a decent sized ass, (not fucking overweight though holy shit) I would not want your shit anywhere near me.


----------



## Baby Yoda (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Well because of anxiety I have a hard time measuring, I only have about 2 seconds before I start to get limp again when I look at the numbers. Plus I'm using one of those shitty bendy school rulers because I don't have a proper dick ruler. I'm around 4.9-5.1 inches. I'm pretty sure the average is like 6.5 or 7 or something like that.



Have you watched a porno called Anal Lick Fest starring Amber Rayne? It's one of my favorites. Amber rayne squats over a bald guys dick and he fucks her butthole as hard as she can take it. There'a another female porn star thats blonde but I dont know her name watching and every 15 seconds or so the director yells at Amber Rayne to lift her butt up a little bit and push her rose bud out. A rose bud is a prolapsed asshole btw. The director says "Get over there and lick that butthole. Put your mouth on it and suck". He keeps telling Amber Rayne to push the asshole out. 

Seems like something you might like? 



			https://www.pornhub.com/view_video.php?viewkey=233048637


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

ForscytheBat said:


> Have you watched a porno called Anal Lick Fest starring Amber Rayne? It's one of my favorites. Amber rayne squats over a bald guys dick and he fucks her butthole as hard as she can take it. There'a another female porn star thats blonde but I dont know her name watching and every 15 seconds or so the director yells at Amber Rayne to lift her butt up a little bit and push her rose bud out. A rose bud is a prolapsed asshole btw. The director says "Get over there and lick that butthole. Put your mouth on it and suck". He keeps telling Amber Rayne to push the asshole out.
> 
> Seems like something you might like?
> 
> ...


No, rosebuds make me uncomfortable. Sorry.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 24, 2020)

debate the wat of wat eating


----------



## Baby Yoda (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> No, rosebuds make me uncomfortable. Sorry.



Could you post of pic of your poops on here? Theres no way we could doxx or ever know who you are.


----------



## draggs (Oct 24, 2020)

is this really an ethical question

more of a basic "why?" kind of thing


----------



## Crocketron (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Sorry, if you aren't a 18-38 year old female human with at least a decent sized ass, (not fucking overweight though holy shit) I would not want your shit anywhere nea



At one point you said you were bi-sexual, right? Dunno why you're trying to be broad about this mate, look you're a speciest. If smell-o-vision, would your stance change if you're in a room full of women shitting around you both human and fish-women?


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 24, 2020)

draggs said:


> is this really an ethical question
> 
> more of a basic "why?" kind of thing


It’s an old in joke from the year I came here. Some guy outed himself in a thread debating the ethics of masturbating to the orgy of 13 year olds in IT.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Crocketron said:


> At one point you said you were bi-sexual, right? Dunno why you're trying to be broad about this mate, look you're a speciest. If smell-o-vision, would your stance change if you're in a room full of women shitting around you both human and fish-women?


I am bi-sexual. But the thing is this: It's not taboo for men to be shitting. Men are considered more gross than women right? A man shitting is not arousing. That's your run of the mill everyday thing. That's not arousing. Thats boring and gross. 

Now if I was in a room full of women shitting, I'd probably cream my fucking pants nearly instantly.


----------



## Childe (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I am bi-sexual. But the thing is this: It's not taboo for men to be shitting. Men are considered more gross than women right? A man shitting is not arousing. That's your run of the mill everyday thing. That's not arousing. Thats boring and gross.
> 
> Now if I was in a room full of women shitting, I'd probably cream my fucking pants nearly instantly.


What the fuck are you talking about? Women shit just as much as men, and some men have really nice asses. Why can't you get off to their sexy shitty asses the same as you get off to women? This is very sexist and I'm offended that you have this viewpoint.


----------



## Crocketron (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I am bi-sexual. But the thing is this: It's not taboo for men to be shitting. Men are considered more gross than women right? A man shitting is not arousing. That's your run of the mill everyday thing. That's not arousing. Thats boring and gross.
> 
> Now if I was in a room full of women shitting, I'd probably cream my fucking pants nearly instantly.



Sometimes women are much gross when it comes to this, though it would be better. Why do you want us men to not have anuses? I'm a Bi-sexual fish-man and I find it disgusting. what made you walk down this dark path of human degeneracy?


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Neferpitou! said:


> What the fuck are you talking about? Women shit just as much as men, and some men have really nice asses. Why can't you get off to their sexy shitty asses the same as you get off to women? This is very sexist and I'm offended that you have this viewpoint.


Well I'm glad that they do. It's not a science thing it's more of a social/society thing. And sorry men do have nice asses, but they're put to shame by what women have to offer. I don't really give a fuck if it's sexist, imo it's not. I guess having preferences are sexist nowadays. Typical PC culture bullshit



Crocketron said:


> I find it disgusting. what made you walk down this dark path of human degeneracy?


I don't fucking know okay.


----------



## MemeGrey (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> And sorry men do have nice asses,



You're such a homo lol


----------



## Crocketron (Oct 24, 2020)

Men often time do have better asses than women do. Male on Male anal sex is something else.


----------



## Childe (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Well I'm glad that they do. It's not a science thing it's more of a social/society thing. And sorry men do have nice asses, but they're put to shame by what women have to offer. I don't really give a fuck if it's sexist, imo it's not. I guess having preferences are sexist nowadays. Typical PC culture bullshit


Yes, your preference for shitty woman ass over shitty man ass is sexist, and you can die knowing that Neferpitou on kiwifarms thinks you're scum for wanting to fuck shitty woman ass as opposed to shitty man ass.


----------



## Baby Yoda (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Well I'm glad that they do. It's not a science thing it's more of a social/society thing. And sorry men do have nice asses, but they're put to shame by what women have to offer. I don't really give a fuck if it's sexist, imo it's not. I guess having preferences are sexist nowadays. Typical PC culture bullshit
> 
> 
> I don't fucking know okay.



Are you a nationalist? Where are you on the political spectrum?


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I am bi-sexual. But the thing is this: It's not taboo for men to be shitting. Men are considered more gross than women right? A man shitting is not arousing. That's your run of the mill everyday thing. That's not arousing. Thats boring and gross.
> 
> Now if I was in a room full of women shitting, I'd probably cream my fucking pants nearly instantly.


What if I told you that half of the users in this very thread were simultaneously shitting at this very moment


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I am bi-sexual


Why are scared of being called a faggot then if that’s what you are?


----------



## The Fool (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Men are considered more gross than women right?



Men don't bleed out of their vaginas once a month


----------



## Crocketron (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Well I'm glad that they do. It's not a science thing it's more of a social/society thing. And sorry men do have nice asses, but they're put to shame by what women have to offer. I don't really give a fuck if it's sexist, imo it's not. I guess having preferences are sexist nowadays. Typical PC culture bullshit
> 
> 
> I don't fucking know okay.




_You still foolishly consider yourself a Bi-sexual from the whole spectrum, I know better. And I. Will. Tell you. _


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Neferpitou! said:


> Yes, your preference for shitty women ass over shitty man ass is sexist, and you can die knowing that Neferpitou on kiwifarms thinks you're scum for wanting to fuck shitty women ass as opposed to shitty man ass.


I don't give a shit (pun intented) Cry me a river PC culture supremacist. You PC culture people are so hypocritical. You can accept the gays but yet can't accept someone like me. 



ForscytheBat said:


> Are you a nationalist? Where are you on the political spectrum?


No I am not a nationalist. In terms of politics, I don't really know what I am, I used to think I'm conservative but now I have no idea. It really depends on what stuff we're talking about. 


Medical Hawaii said:


> What if I told you that half of the users in this very thread were simultaneously shitting at this very moment


It depends on who.



The Fool said:


> Men don't bleed out of their vaginas once a month


That's not really gross, just kinda frightening maybe.



Crocketron said:


> _You still foolishly consider yourself an Bi-sexual from the whole spectrum, I know better. And I. Will. Tell you. _


Then tell me.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Oct 24, 2020)

There is no dick pic and I'm very sad.


----------



## Baby Yoda (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I don't give a shit (pun intented) Cry me a river PC culture supremacist. You PC culture people are so hypocritical. You can accept the gays but yet can't accept someone like me.
> 
> 
> No I am not a nationalist. In terms of politics, I don't really know what I am, I used to think I'm conservative but now I have no idea. It really depends on what stuff we're talking about.
> ...



What wpuld you do if your dad found out about your fetish or saw this thread?


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> It depends on who.
> 
> 
> That's not really gross, just kinda frightening


Would you eat a girl out while she was bleeding out of her vagina?


----------



## Childe (Oct 24, 2020)

I know for a fact that there are at least three ladies in this thread making fun of you for your shit fetish. How does that make you feel?


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I wish they would just come over here and kill me, get it over with instead of making me suffer. That's the hardest part. Knowing that your existence is a mere joke to them. That your nothing but an insect compared to them. It's like just euthanize me already.


kill yourself, then if you want it so bad. don't make the women touch you for fuck's sake


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 24, 2020)

Neferpitou! said:


> I know for a fact that there are at least three ladies in this thread making fun of you for your shit fetish. How does that make you feel?


He is fat and I will not have sex with him


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

ForscytheBat said:


> What wpuld you do if your dad found out about your fetish or saw this thread?


Probably murder him. Which I want to do anyway since he's such a fuckwad.



Medical Hawaii said:


> Would you eat a girl out while she was bleeding out of her vagina?


Not my thing, but I don't kinkshame, if she wanted me to do it. I'd fucking dive right in and eat that blood. As long as shes willing to return the favor for my interests.


Neferpitou! said:


> I know for a fact that there are at least three ladies in this thread making fun of you for your shit fetish. How does that make you feel?


Like I wish I was never fucking born.



keyboredsm4shthe2nd said:


> kill yourself, then if you want it so bad. don't make the women touch you for fuck's sake


Well hold your tongue, it's not happening today, but it very well might soon



Cake Farts said:


> He is fat and I will not have sex with him


Not fat at all. That's baseless garbage


----------



## Baby Yoda (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Probably murder him. Which I want to do anyway since he's such a fuckwad.



Why would you say such a mean thing about your pops? What did he do to you? Are your parents divorced?


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Not my thing, but I don't kinkshame, if she wanted me to do it. I'd fucking dive right in and eat that blood. As long as shes willing to return the favor for my interests.


Ayyyyy you’re a keeper for that part at least


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Not fat at all. That's baseless garbage


You’re too self conscious to post a pic because you know we will roast you for being a fatty kek


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

ForscytheBat said:


> Why would you say such a mean thing about your pops? What did he do to you? Are your parents divorced?


No he's just a horrible father and a failure of a parent who treated me like garbage and deserves fucking payback.



Cake Farts said:


> You’re too self conscious to post a pic because you know we will roast you for being a fatty kek


Okay I'm stupid enough to Powerlevel on KF, but I'm not a fucking CWC tier sped where I'm gonna post IRL pictures of myself on this fucking shit. Fuck no. I don't care, believe that I'm fat all you want. It's worth it compared to my body being on this bullshit


----------



## Childe (Oct 24, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Well hold your tongue, it's not happening today, but it very well might soon


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> No he's just a horrible father and a failure of a parent who treated me like garbage and deserves fucking payback.
> 
> 
> Okay I'm stupid enough to Powerlevel on KF, but I'm not a fucking CWC tier sped where I'm gonna post IRL pictures of myself on this fucking shit. Fuck no. I don't care, believe that I'm fat all you want. It's worth it compared to my body being on this bullshit


Whatever fatty. Go cry your greasy tears over your KFC.


----------



## Baby Yoda (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> No he's just a horrible father and a failure of a parent who treated me like garbage and deserves fucking payback.



1) What did your dad do? 

2) Would you like it if a hot, blonde, waifu filled her asshole with cake and farted it into your mouth? A la cake farts


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Oct 25, 2020)

Unless someone knows how your cock looks like (and I severely doubt anyone knows), we aren't gonna dox you.


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> No he's just a horrible father and a failure of a parent who treated me like garbage and deserves fucking payback.
> 
> 
> Okay I'm stupid enough to Powerlevel on KF, but I'm not a fucking CWC tier sped where I'm gonna post IRL pictures of myself on this fucking shit. Fuck no. I don't care, believe that I'm fat all you want. It's worth it compared to my body being on this bullshit


Not asking for your face or body necessarily, just that dick


----------



## draggs (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Not my thing, but I don't kinkshame, if she wanted me to do it. I'd fucking dive right in and eat that blood. As long as *shes willing to return the favor for my interests.*


I thought you said that you didn't eat shit


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 25, 2020)

Cake Farts said:


> Whatever fatty. Go cry your greasy tears over your KFC.


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> View attachment 1685159


Good job pulling that from some website and making up bullshit LMAO, like this proves anything


----------



## Maskull (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Okay I'm stupid enough to Powerlevel on KF, but I'm not a fucking CWC tier sped


The more you and I interact the less I think that. If I were your psychotherapist I'd toss in the towel and then retire from the profession.


----------



## Crocketron (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Then tell me.




_Brigands have came to my gym, I dispatched these thugs in brutal fashion by displaying my moves upon these vermin. Women and Men, Outlaws and Brigands. Unkempt and hairy asses tried to foolishly wrestle me to become the boss of this gym. Make no mistake, they faced greater threat as I was horny, they were scared. One by One they grew tired while I grew much more hornier than before, most ended up on the floor ass filled with man-seed and dark, eldritch, knowledge. I was soothed, sedated.  _


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> View attachment 1685159


Drop that skinny legend daddy diccccc


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 25, 2020)

Medical Hawaii said:


> Drop that skinny legend daddy diccccc


I'm not posting a fucking picture of myself. Fuck off.


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I'm not posting a fucking picture of myself. Fuck off.


Not of your face or anything, hon, just that dikkk ; ))))


----------



## Maskull (Oct 25, 2020)

Here's some more fuel for the fire. I almost regret not saving the first PM him and I interacted in. There were some choices bits in there that would have been worth holding onto.


----------



## Baby Yoda (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I'm not posting a fucking picture of myself. Fuck off.



Post pics of your boii cunt. Wanna see how you cut logs with your tight boii hole.


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> View attachment 1685159


Good job pulling that from some website and making up bullshit LMAO, like this proves anything


Medical Hawaii said:


> Drop that skinny legend daddy diccccc


thatll require him moving the fupa so he can see his dick again


----------



## Crocketron (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I'm not posting a fucking picture of myself. Fuck off.



You're not proud of yourself or your appearance?


----------



## The Fool (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> View attachment 1685159



BMI means literally nothing. Mine says I'm underweight and my doctor said that's bullshit.


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Oct 25, 2020)

Cake Farts said:


> Good job pulling that from some website and making up bullshit LMAO, like this proves anything
> 
> thatll require him moving the fupa so he can see his dick again


Fat guys and guys with small dicks often make up for it in other ways like eating out

there’s still hope for you! @Gentleman Gamer

edit—
Damn that PM makes me feel even worse for him though.  Often one negative experience with professional care/help is enough to turn people off from seeking it in the future


----------



## Maskull (Oct 25, 2020)

Medical Hawaii said:


> Damn that PM makes me feel even worse for him though.  Often one negative experience with professional care/help is enough to turn people off from seeking it in the future


I have spent a lot of time trying to be nice and trying to convince him to return to therapy and find a more productive pastime than humiliating himself here. Sure, he's probably a cow, but I prefer to see people get the help they need and get better. 

Unfortunately it's like giving advice to a lump of mud and I quit. The piranhas can have him.


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Oct 25, 2020)

Night said:


> I have spent a lot of time trying to be nice and trying to convince him to return to therapy and find a more productive pastime than humiliating himself here. Sure, he's probably a cow, but I prefer to see people get the help they need and get better.
> 
> Unfortunately it's like giving advice to a lump of mud and I quit. The piranhas can have him.


I can save him


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 25, 2020)

Night said:


> I have spent a lot of time trying to be nice and trying to convince him to return to therapy and find a more productive pastime than humiliating himself here. Sure, he's probably a cow, but I prefer to see people get the help they need and get better.
> 
> Unfortunately it's like giving advice to a lump of mud and I quit. The piranhas can have him.


I explicitly told him to calm down and stop sperging or else someone meaner than me will actually go the distance to dox him and he essentially told me “I don’t care do it anyways”.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 25, 2020)

You can't save some people. Some people are destined to be monsters. To live a life of pain, mediocrity and worthlessness. I was born to do this, I was destined for this. I knew this would happen deep down. Nothing can save me. NOBODY can.


----------



## Baby Yoda (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> You can't save some people. Some people are destined to be monsters. To live a life of pain, mediocrity and worthlessness. I was born to do this, I was destined for this. I knew this would happen deep down. Nothing can save me. NOBODY can.



If a big assed woman showed up at your door and she had a poop fetish I bet you'd feel saved.


----------



## Carcinogenesis (Oct 25, 2020)

Do you guys not remember Inferior Little Shit? It's the exact same song-and-dance routine. Bring up the scat fetish, lash out at anyone who makes fun of him, make an "apology" thread which is really just a thinly veiled pity party before getting banned or leaving. I can't be the only one here.

@Gentleman Gamer I know you read my reply, so answer. Why the fuck did you decide to come back? Nobody likes you and the only people who pity you clearly don't remember your 4 or so other accounts.


----------



## Maskull (Oct 25, 2020)

Cake Farts said:


> I explicitly told him to calm down and stop sperging or else someone meaner than me will actually go the distance to dox him and he essentially told me “I don’t care do it anyways”.


I've wasted my time doing that since July. He's destroying himself and if he commits suicide I don't give a fuck anymore.


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> You can't save some people. Some people are destined to be monsters. To live a life of pain, mediocrity and worthlessness. I was born to do this, I was destined for this. I knew this would happen deep down. Nothing can save me. NOBODY can.


----------



## Crocketron (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> You can't save some people. Some people are destined to be monsters. To live a life of pain, mediocrity and worthlessness. I was born to do this, I was destined for this. I knew this would happen deep down. Nothing can save me. NOBODY can.



You were a very chocolate boy, best way to deal with this situation is to just accept it and just try to fix the issues you really, shitty man. You can save yourself from the depravity, you just have to NOT ride down a woman or mans chocolate trail. If you do kill yourself, make sure you put it on live-leaks.


----------



## draggs (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> You can't save some people. Some people are destined to be monsters. To live a life of pain, mediocrity and worthlessness. I was born to do this, I was destined for this. I knew this would happen deep down. Nothing can save me. NOBODY can.



You're wrong

There is one who can save you

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiidey ho!


----------



## The Fool (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> You can't save some people. Some people are destined to be monsters. To live a life of pain, mediocrity and worthlessness. I was born to do this, I was destined for this. I knew this would happen deep down. Nothing can save me. NOBODY can.



I'm glad you're admitting what I've said repeatedly pages ago and admitting that you simply do not want to improve yourself and are happy to wallow in self-pity.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 25, 2020)

The Fool said:


> I'm glad you're admitting what I've said repeatedly pages ago and admitting that you simply do not want to improve yourself and are happy to wallow in self-pity.


You cannot improve something which is inherently flawed. This is my instinct. I'm not here to create. I was engineered to be a fucking animal. I am a disease and nobody can change that. Not your fucking medicine, not even fucking God.


----------



## Baby Yoda (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> You cannot improve something which is inherently flawed. This is my instinct. I'm not here to create. I was engineered to be a fucking animal. I am a disease and nobody can change that. Not your fucking medicine, not even fucking God.



This is retarded and you are retarded for believing it.


----------



## Carcinogenesis (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> You cannot improve something which is inherently flawed. This is my instinct. I'm not here to create. I was engineered to be a fucking animal. I am a disease and nobody can change that. Not your fucking medicine, not even fucking God.


You don't even try, it's why you always come back to this site to talk about yourself and ignoring anyone who gives you advice.


----------



## Childe (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> You cannot improve something which is inherently flawed. This is my instinct. I'm not here to create. I was engineered to be a fucking animal. I am a disease and nobody can change that. Not your fucking medicine, not even fucking God.


Wrong you could literally just get the medical help you obviously need. But I guess it's more fun to wallow in self pity and feel bad for yourself instead of actually getting off your ass and working to improve like an actual human being.


----------



## The Fool (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> You cannot improve something which is inherently flawed. This is my instinct. I'm not here to create. I was engineered to be a fucking animal. I am a disease and nobody can change that. Not your fucking medicine, not even fucking God.



Are you getting antsy because not enough women are laughing at you and saying how small your penis is and how you deserve to die?
Is this, like, the text version of masturbation?


----------



## Maskull (Oct 25, 2020)

I know a curative. A little pill. Nine grams of lead. Administer to your temple.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 25, 2020)

ForscytheBat said:


> This is retarded and you are retarded for believing it.


If I ever had a chance of living a normal happy life, I wouldn't be fucking sitting here talking to you on a motherfucking Kiwifarms thread with 21 goddamn pages.



Neferpitou! said:


> Wrong you could literally just get the medical help you obviously need. But I guess it's more fun to wallow in self pity and feel bad for yourself instead of actually getting off your ass and working to improve like an actual human being.


I'm not human. Humanity rejected me and engineered me into a monster. My existence is the payback for their sins. 



Night said:


> I know a curative. A little pill. Nine grams of lead. Administer to your temple.


Temple isn't good enough it's gonna be straight to the brain.


----------



## Crocketron (Oct 25, 2020)

You can improve on flawed things, it is how we become better people.  Some people come to cope with the issues that they're given, you just give up because you're either A.) A sore loser and a failure or B.) Not trying so hard to fix the issues. What do I know, I'm just a fish-man who love on some tight witch ass.


----------



## Baby Yoda (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> If I ever had a chance of living a normal happy life, I wouldn't be fucking sitting here talking to you on a motherfucking Kiwifarms thread with 21 goddamn pages.
> 
> 
> I'm not human. Humanity rejected me and engineered me into a monster. My existence is the payback for their sins.
> ...



Who are you? Who is this?


----------



## Maskull (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Temple isn't good enough it's gonna be straight to the brain.


Wow, no shit you retard.


----------



## Carcinogenesis (Oct 25, 2020)

There is no use talking to him, he's addicted to the attention he gets. He knows I'm right, which is why he's avoiding me like the plague. I'm not playing his game, and he hates it.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Oct 25, 2020)

What a mong.


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> If I ever had a chance of living a normal happy life, I wouldn't be fucking sitting here talking to you on a motherfucking Kiwifarms thread with 21 goddamn pages.
> 
> 
> I'm not human. Humanity rejected me and engineered me into a monster. My existence is the payback for their sins.
> ...


Oh okay so that’s how you want to play it?

post your cock then since you have no shame and no belief in your own happiness


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 25, 2020)

Medical Hawaii said:


> Oh okay so that’s how you want to play it?
> 
> post your cock then since you have no shame and no belief in your own happiness


Death before dishonor


----------



## The Fool (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Death before dishonor



You're really afraid to commit to your fetishes aren't you?

I know for a fact if you legit saw a girl take a shit in front of you, you'd be too grossed out to get it up.

You sound deranged enough as it is, maybe as well explore a little and genuinely express your humiliation fetish. You know there's girls watching this thread, they would absolutely laugh at you. Give it a try, you have nothing to lose, you said so yourself!


----------



## Stradenkompf (Oct 25, 2020)

Is this guy my fuckin ex? Because he loved eating his own shit


----------



## Baby Yoda (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Death before dishonor



You arent honorable.


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Death before dishonor


You’re not doing a very good job of pleasing.

no shit video for you


----------



## Crocketron (Oct 25, 2020)

ForscytheBat said:


> You arent honorable.



He's a coward and a disappointment


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 25, 2020)

I wish I could just fucking do it. But I'm too much of a pussy. I want it to end. I want to swallow the bullet so fucking bad but I'm afraid of whats on the other side.


----------



## Niggernerd (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I'm not human. Humanity rejected me and engineered me into a monster. My existence is the payback for their sins.


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I wish I could just fucking do it. But I'm too much of a pussy. I want it to end. I want to swallow the bullet so fucking bad but I'm afraid of whats on the other side.


Shhhhhh everything’s gonna be ok, love

just man up and post that dick or log off and get some good sleep


----------



## Niggernerd (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I wish I could just fucking do it. But I'm too much of a pussy. I want it to end. I want to swallow the bullet so fucking bad but I'm afraid of whats on the other side.


Allah said theres 72 women whomst have a nice brown volcano waiting for you.


----------



## Crocketron (Oct 25, 2020)

So when is the next video on the Malkavians or because of this people won't watch your videos, it'll be like Pro jared all over again.


----------



## Maskull (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I wish I could just fucking do it. But I'm too much of a pussy. I want it to end. I want to swallow the bullet so fucking bad but I'm afraid of whats on the other side.


do it faggot


----------



## The Fool (Oct 25, 2020)

Not responding to his suicide baiting because he admitted he gets off to the thought of women insisting he die.

Not that I'm a woman.

But I'm sure it still doesn't help.


----------



## Baby Yoda (Oct 25, 2020)

Have you seen a movie called Shrek is Love Shrek is Life?


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 25, 2020)

Medical Hawaii said:


> Shhhhhh everything’s gonna be ok, love
> 
> get some good sleep



Alright, thank you. That's what I'm gonna do. Thanks for being an actual decent person. Even if its satire I still deeply appreciate. Thank you.


----------



## Niggernerd (Oct 25, 2020)

Sleeping on a brown cloud


----------



## The Fool (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Alright, thank you. That's what I'm gonna do. Thanks for being an actual decent person. Even if its satire I still deeply appreciate. Thank you.



Kinda fucked up you ignored everyone's genuine attempts at sympathizing with you and offering you advice and then out of nowhere you take "go to bed" to heart.


----------



## Baby Yoda (Oct 25, 2020)

The Fool said:


> Kinda fucked up you ignored everyone's genuine attempts at sympathizing with you and offering you advice and then out of nowhere you take "go to bed" to heart.


I think he believes OP is a female with a fart fetish.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Oct 25, 2020)

The Fool said:


> Kinda fucked up you ignored everyone's genuine attempts at sympathizing with you and offering you advice and then out of nowhere you take "go to bed" to heart.


@Medical Hawaii is a female girl.


----------



## Niggernerd (Oct 25, 2020)

The Fool said:


> Kinda fucked up you ignored everyone's genuine attempts at sympathizing with you and offering you advice and then out of nowhere you take "go to bed" to heart.





ForscytheBat said:


> I think he believes OP is a female with a fart fetish.


>tfw we all got brapp'd


----------



## SIGSEGV (Oct 25, 2020)

BBBBBBBBBRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP

snnnnniiiiiiffffffffffff...oh yes my dear....sssnnnnnnnnnnnniiiiiiiiffffffff....quite pungent indeed...is that....dare I say....sssssssnniff...eggs I smell?......sniff sniff....hmmm...yes...quite so my darling....sniff....quite pungent eggs yes very much so .....ssssssssssssssnnnnnnnnnnnnnnniiiiiiiffffff....ah yes...and also....a hint of....sniff....cheese.....quite wet my dear....sniff...but oh yes...this will do nicely....sniff.....please my dear....another if you please....nice a big now....

BBBBBBRRRRRRRAAAAAAAPPPPPPPFFFFFFFFLLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPFFFFFF

Oh yes...very good!....very sloppy and wet my dear....hmmmmm...is that a drop of nugget I see on the rim?...hmmmm.....let me.....let me just have a little taste before the sniff my darling.......hmmmmm....hmm..yes....that is a delicate bit of chocolate my dear....ah yes....let me guess...curry for dinner?....oh quite right I am....aren't I?....ok....time for sniff.....sssssnnnnnnniiiiiiiiffffffff.....hmmm...hhhmmmmm I see...yes....yes indeed as well curry......hmmm....that fragrance is quite noticeable....yes.....onion and garlic chutney I take it my dear?.....hmmmmm....yes quite.....

BBBBBBRRRRRRRRPPPPPPFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFTTTTTTTTTTT

Oh I was not expecting that...that little gust my dear....you caught me off guard...yes...so gentle it was though...hmmmm...let me taste this little one...just one small sniff.....sniff...ah....ssssssnnnnnniiiiiffffffffffff...and yet...so strong...yes...the odor....sniff sniff...hmmm....is that....sniff....hmmm....I can almost taste it my dear.....yes....just...sniff....a little whiff more if you please.....ssssssnnnnnniiiiiffffffffff...ah yes I have it now....yes quite....hhhhmmmm...delectable my dear.....quite exquisite yes.....I dare say...sniff....the most pungent one yet my dear....ssssnnnnniiiifffffffffffffffffffffff....yes....


----------



## Maskull (Oct 25, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> BBBBBBBBBRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
> 
> snnnnniiiiiiffffffffffff...oh yes my dear....sssnnnnnnnnnnnniiiiiiiiffffffff....quite pungent indeed...is that....dare I say....sssssssnniff...eggs I smell?......sniff sniff....hmmm...yes...quite so my darling....sniff....quite pungent eggs yes very much so .....ssssssssssssssnnnnnnnnnnnnnnniiiiiiiffffff....ah yes...and also....a hint of....sniff....cheese.....quite wet my dear....sniff...but oh yes...this will do nicely....sniff.....please my dear....another if you please....nice a big now....
> 
> ...


I like the meta of shitposting in a thread about a  coprophiliac.


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 25, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> BBBBBBBBBRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
> 
> snnnnniiiiiiffffffffffff...oh yes my dear....sssnnnnnnnnnnnniiiiiiiiffffffff....quite pungent indeed...is that....dare I say....sssssssnniff...eggs I smell?......sniff sniff....hmmm...yes...quite so my darling....sniff....quite pungent eggs yes very much so .....ssssssssssssssnnnnnnnnnnnnnnniiiiiiiffffff....ah yes...and also....a hint of....sniff....cheese.....quite wet my dear....sniff...but oh yes...this will do nicely....sniff.....please my dear....another if you please....nice a big now....
> 
> ...


He can’t respond to anything on his profile wall. So theoretically, if you dropped that log on him...


----------



## Carcinogenesis (Oct 25, 2020)

The Fool said:


> Not responding to his suicide baiting because he admitted he gets off to the thought of women insisting he die.
> 
> Not that I'm a woman.
> 
> But I'm sure it still doesn't help.


Finally, someone who sees what I see! He's going to log back in soon and obsess over this thread until he gets banned.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Oct 25, 2020)

There's him eating shit and then here's us making shit-eating grins.


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Oct 25, 2020)

maybe one day you're jacking it with autoerotic asphyxiation and then you accidentally leave the belt on for too long


----------



## Swiss46 (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Yeah I'm a mental nutjob for sure. I'm not denying that. But I'm not a fucking retard. My impairments are emotional and perception of reality, not fucking cognition. I already told you what I have, depression and psychosis





Gentleman Gamer said:


> That's not retarded though. That's crazy. You can put it like this: All retards are crazy, but not all crazies are retarded.


Cope.


Gentleman Gamer said:


> View attachment 1685159


lol manlet


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 25, 2020)

>Mod question: Ban @Gentleman Gamer or not?
Why ban people that are fun to laugh at on a humor site?


----------



## Bloitzhole (Oct 25, 2020)

Nice 7 hours of sleep, wonder if the thread has been busy since the-

**10 new pages in which he talks about having a small pp and it is revealed that he was involuntarily committed and has had a bad reaction to prescription drugs while Baby Yoda offers valuable anus related input**



So does your mood change during the day, do you get highs and lows or are you at a constant low that doesn't vary much?
Can you elaborate on what you said during the interview that caused them to commit you - was it some stupid edge joke you made?
When's your next paycheck coming and how much do you currently make?
Why aren't you showing the kiwi ladies  asking for it your penis? You can't dox via penis. You must be gay.
What are some other dreams and nightmares you had?
Do you still have family dinners? Does your family dislike you too or is the loathing one-sided?



mr.moon1488 said:


> >Mod question: Ban @Gentleman Gamer or not?
> Why ban people that are fun to laugh at on a humor site?



Because he's mostly a suicide baiting attention whore - there just happens to be a lolcow in there too. Still, I'd say the lolcow aspect is there so let's not ban him yet if it doesn't become unbearably unfunny


----------



## NoFeline (Oct 25, 2020)

What kind of emo fag shit did this thread turn into?
@Gentleman Gamer Do a flip already nobody cares


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Oct 25, 2020)

Post penis: @Mr Himmler did and gained our love and respect.





						Nullibute
					

@Null




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 25, 2020)

Bloitzhole said:


> Nice 7 hours of sleep, wonder if the thread has been busy since the-
> 
> **10 new pages in which he talks about having a small pp and it is revealed that he was involuntarily committed and has had a bad reaction to prescription drugs while Baby Yoda offers valuable anus related input**
> 
> ...



I guess it changes depending on weeks more than days. But the weekends are pretty much always garbage for me. 

In the interview I basically just talked about blowing shit up, and killing myself, and that freaked them out enough to commit me.

I am supposed to make 250 or something but I usually don't make that much because I don't show up, I'm probably just gonna ride this job out until the next one hires me or I get fired.

Well I'm just nervous about showing it, It just seems like a super bad idea and like manipulation. 

I've had many dreams about death. Dying, killing people ETC. 

Nope, haven't had a family dinner since my childhood long ago.


----------



## Carcinogenesis (Oct 25, 2020)

mr.moon1488 said:


> >Mod question: Ban @Gentleman Gamer or not?
> Why ban people that are fun to laugh at on a humor site?


Because he's an addict for attention, it's not a good idea to feed a person's addiction.


----------



## Monika H. (Oct 25, 2020)

@Gentleman Gamer what are your thoughts on Elliot Rodger?


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 25, 2020)

Monika H. said:


> @Gentleman Gamer what are your thoughts on Elliot Rodger?


I would've had a lot of sympathy for him and thought he was a cool dude had he only killed himself. That sympathy vanished the second took the life of another person. If there's a hell, he belongs there forever.


----------



## Monika H. (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I would've had a lot of sympathy for him and thought he was a cool dude had he only killed himself. That sympathy vanished the second took the life of another person. If there's a hell, he belongs there forever.


I must admit that's a really mature opinion, and I mean it.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 25, 2020)

Monika H. said:


> I must admit that's a really mature opinion, and I mean it.


Yeah when I was an angsty 16 year old I used to be like. Omg this guy is epic and a god, and I even went on game servers and pretended to be him on the mic and really creeped some people out until they banned me. 

Then I grew out of that shit and realized the reality for what it really is.


----------



## Baby Yoda (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Yeah when I was an angsty 16 year old I used to be like. Omg this guy is epic and a god, and I even went on game servers and pretended to be him on the mic and really creeped some people out until they banned me.
> 
> Then I grew out of that shit and realized the reality for what it really is.


Have you listened to the Elliot Rodger audiobiography voiced by Mumkey Jones?


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 25, 2020)

ForscytheBat said:


> Have you listened to the Elliot Rodger audiobiography voiced by Mumkey Jones?


Yep, but I only got through half of it. God I remember being so pissed when Mumkey got the banhammer by Susan.


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 25, 2020)

@Gentleman Gamer never answered my question about what guns and knives he owns


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 25, 2020)

Cake Farts said:


> @Gentleman Gamer never answered my question about what guns and knives he owns


Sorry I didn't see it's a 12 gauge, 9mm, and a 22lr, and the knife is just like a combat knife


----------



## drain (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> It's like I said before, never would I have imagined that such a beautiful being could perform an act so lowly and disgusting, and that she could generate such disgusting material from (In my *opinion*) the most beautiful and attractive part of her body (ass) It was so shocking to me. The strong contrast between the beautiful woman and the shit. Something about that contrast attracted me. I guess that stemmed from my delusion that women were somehow above men. I genuinely used to believe that they didn't shit


See, I called you a retard before because only a retard would look at a human being and think they didn't shit.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 25, 2020)

DrainRedRain said:


> See, I called you a retard before because only a retard would look at a human being and think they didn't shit.


Or maybe someone who was just sheltered? It's not always a black and white thing man, think outside the box.


----------



## drain (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Or maybe someone who was just sheltered? It's not always a black and white thing man, think outside the box.


Dude, this is basic biology. Are you saying that you're uneducated as well? I mean, do you know what a school is?


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 25, 2020)

DrainRedRain said:


> Dude, this is basic biology. Are you saying that you're uneducated as well? I mean, do you know what a school is?


In society you're taught that men are dirtier and grosser than women. Especially when your kid that is drilled into your head. I thought girls were something above human until I was maybe 8 I realized the difference. The first time I fapped to the thought of a woman shitting was when I was 9 or 10.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 25, 2020)

This scene was the straw that broke the camels back for me when I was a little kid. I remember being alone and masturbating to the thought of this for like a week straight.



Spoiler


----------



## drain (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> In society you're taught that men are dirtier and grosser than women. Especially when your kid that is drilled into your head.


Regardless of whatever stuff about gender roles you were exposed as a kid, still there's no excuse for being this disconnected from reality. Any person going to a moderately decent school and having the minimum access to education knows what shitting is and that everyone does it. 

The only reason someone would be so stunted socially like this would be if they were, you know, a retard.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 25, 2020)

DrainRedRain said:


> Regardless of whatever stuff about gender roles you were exposed as a kid, still there's no excuse for being this disconnected from reality. Any person going to a moderately decent school and having the minimum access to education knows what shitting is and that everyone does it.
> 
> The only reason someone would be so stunted socially like this would be if they were, you know, a retard.


Despite what you might think, it's actually something I never thought too hard about until, basically now. Also my schools were ghetto trash and I sucked at school and failed everything anyway.


----------



## MemeGrey (Oct 25, 2020)

Slight derail to address OP's dyslexia:


----------



## soft kitty (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Death before dishonor


Because apparently you haven't dishonored yourself already. Die with honor and commit seppuku.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 25, 2020)

soft kitty said:


> Because apparently you haven't dishonored yourself already. Die with honor and commit seppuku.


----------



## soft kitty (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


>


Why are you still here? Don't have anything better to do in life? Go to work, do some chores, get fucking therapy most importantly. If you can't afford it there are several options available for low or no cost counseling. DO SOMETHING PRODUCTIVE.

You're just torturing yourself for no good reason. Go. Do. Something. Else.

I can tell you right now you are on the brink of self-destruction, if you don't do something, and fast, your life is going to be a living hell, more so than it already is, or you're going to have no life at all. Is that what you want?

What value is there in living a life of misery? Do something to give your life some meaning. Even if it's something small. Start a project, redecorate, cook, clean, *SOMETHING.

You are not welcome here.*


----------



## fag0t (Oct 25, 2020)

>mad incels trying to shit on @Gentleman Gamer 
they are just jealous they arent as based as you


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 25, 2020)

soft kitty said:


> Why are you still here? Don't have anything better to do in life? Go to work, do some chores, get fucking therapy most importantly. If you can't afford it there are several options available for low or no cost counseling. DO SOMETHING PRODUCTIVE.
> 
> You're just torturing yourself for no good reason. Go. Do. Something. Else.
> 
> ...



It's the weekend so I got nothing to do.


----------



## Baby Yoda (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


>



Do you find it sexy when a woman is on the toilet and she farts and the toilet rumbles?

Dude search for anal creamlie eating on xnxx or go to pornhub and watch Butt Nut Buffet. On xnxx theres a scene where a guy cums in a girls asshole, then she squats over a girl's mouth and the girl suction cups onto other girl's ass. Then you can hear her shitting the cumfart cocktail into the other girls mouth and it makes that echo rumble noise that ppl make when they poop into an enclosed area. 

Scat and poo isnt sexy, but anal creampie eating is.


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Oct 25, 2020)

Why is this such a big deal? I know at least 18% of yall niggas eat shit daily. Quit being hippo crickets.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 25, 2020)

ForscytheBat said:


> Do you find it sexy when a woman is on the toilet and she farts and the toilet rumbles?
> 
> Dude search for anal creamlie eating on xnxx or go to pornhub and watch Butt Nut Buffet. On xnxx theres a scene where a guy cums in a girls asshole, then she squats over a girl's mouth and the girl suction cups onto other girl's ass. Then you can hear her shitting the cumfart cocktail into the other girls mouth and it makes that echo rumble noise that ppl make when they poop into an enclosed area.
> 
> Scat and poo isnt sexy, but anal creampie eating is.



Yes I fucking love that. That's one of the best parts. The creampie stuff is nice too but not entirely my thing.


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Yes I fucking love that. That's one of the best parts. The creampie stuff is nice too but not entirely my thing.



What does creampie mean in this context? Does the man skeet on the turd or does he take his turds and stuff them in a woman?


----------



## Heckler1 (Oct 25, 2020)

Are you into ABDL? I feel like you probably are, or will be.
Seek immediate help and medication.


----------



## MemeGrey (Oct 25, 2020)

soft kitty said:


> Why are you still here? Don't have anything better to do in life? Go to work, do some chores, get fucking therapy most importantly. If you can't afford it there are several options available for low or no cost counseling. DO SOMETHING PRODUCTIVE.
> 
> You're just torturing yourself for no good reason. Go. Do. Something. Else.
> 
> ...


Why are you still here? Don't have anything better to do in life? Go to work, do some chores, get fucking therapy most importantly. If you can't afford it there are several options available for low or no cost counseling. DO SOMETHING PRODUCTIVE.

You're just torturing yourself for no good reason. Go. Do. Something. Else.

I can tell you right now you are on the brink of self-destruction, if you don't do something, and fast, your life is going to be a living hell, more so than it already is, or you're going to have no life at all. Is that what you want?

What value is there in living a life of misery? Do something to give your life some meaning. Even if it's something small. Start a project, redecorate, cook, clean, *SOMETHING.

You are not welcome here.*


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 25, 2020)

ΔЖΔ said:


> What does creampie mean in this context? Does the man skeet on the turd or does he take his turds and stuff them in a woman?


Skeeting on the turd still inside her ass



Heckler1 said:


> Are you into ABDL? I feel like you probably are, or will be.
> Seek immediate help and medication.


Fuck no definitely not my thing at all.


----------



## Niggernerd (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> It's the weekend so I got nothing to do.


Nigger play a video game or read something


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Oct 25, 2020)

That's easily the most  25 pages I've read in a while.  @Gentleman Gamer ; hats off, you're even more brain-burned than I thought.  I could make a crack about how you should either "shit or get off the pot" but seriously, make your mind up; are you gonna neck yourself or try and sort your life out, kid?


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 25, 2020)

Stilgar of Troon said:


> That's easily the most  25 pages I've read in a while.  @Gentleman Gamer ; hats off, you're even more brain-burned than I thought.  I could make a crack about how you should either "shit or get off the pot" but seriously, make your mind up; are you gonna neck yourself or try and sort your life out, kid?


Idk I'm at the crossroads right now. The next month or so will determine whether I survive and fix myself or if I decide to go An Hero


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Idk I'm at the crossroads right now. The next month or so will determine whether I survive and fix myself or if I decide to go An Hero


Why so?  What do you expect to happen in the next month that will dictate whether or not your life _in potentia_ is worth making an effort for?  Not baiting, genuinely curious.


----------



## Begemot (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Idk I'm at the crossroads right now. The next month or so will determine whether I survive and fix myself or if I decide to go An Hero


Why did you get so angry before? Is it because you are aware as a white person you are naturally inferior to your black masters?


----------



## Niggernerd (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Idk I'm at the crossroads right now. The next month or so will determine whether I survive and fix myself or if I decide to go An Hero


Real men an hero when they become successful


----------



## fag0t (Oct 25, 2020)

Begemot said:


> Why did you get so angry before? Is it because you are aware as a white person you are naturally inferior to your black masters?


bbcpilled


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 25, 2020)

MemeGrey said:


> Slight derail to address OP's dyslexia:
> 
> View attachment 1685908
> View attachment 1685909


Skimmed really fast, missed a vowel


----------



## drain (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> and I sucked at school and failed everything anyway.


So why you said some pages back that you're not retarded because you don't have cognition problems? Seems like you definitely have cognition problems.

I also forgot to mention this:


Gentleman Gamer said:


> It's just really REALLY bad and I wish they would get murdered already or just die of cancer. Spending time with them is agonizing.


Just move out lol it is easier than waiting for someone to murder your family or for the cancer to get them. Stop watching porn and find a better job, so you can get better payment and move, or is this too hard for you?


----------



## Childe (Oct 25, 2020)

Find a full time job, seriously. Nothing is below you at this point, get hired at a gas station and sell cigarettes for 40 hours a week, find a factory nearby or a shipping center. You don’t seem to have many expenses from what I can tell and you seem to need money badly to move out so just DO IT. It took me 2 months of working fulltime when I was 19 to save up enough to move out of my parents house. If I can do it you can too. If literally anyone else can do it, so can you. Don’t be a pity party for yourself. Work to make changes.


----------



## Afinepickle (Oct 25, 2020)

So @Gentleman Gamer. What's your deal? I mean I know that you get off on chunky asses shitting or whatever but I'm curious as to why you insist on continuing this cycle of revealing intimate/disgusting details about yourself, getting called gross and laughed at, whining about your life and then doing it all over again.

If you genuinely have nothing better to do than repeat this over and over again for our amusement then you absolutely have time to do fucking anything to improve your situation.

Are you getting off on this or some shit?


----------



## drain (Oct 25, 2020)

No guys, see, he doesn't have cognition problems, he is just here to redeem himself. He actually prefers to wait till some disease kills his parents than getting out of his scrawny ass and improving his life. Can't you guys see it? He's a psychosis victim, he has anger issues where he blacks out and he loves a good womanly shit. But don't worry guys, he's only here to redeem himself, It's all good, guys. Really, all good.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Oct 25, 2020)

DrainRedRain said:


> No guys, see, he doesn't have cognition problems, he is just here to redeem himself. He actually prefers to wait till some disease kills his parents than getting out of his scrawny ass and improving his life. Can't you guys see it? He's a psychosis victim, he has anger issues where he blacks out and he loves a good womanly shit. But don't worry guys, he's only here to redeem himself, It's all good, guys. Really, all good.


By this stage in his degeneracy, the only possible redemption arc involves posting boy pussy.


----------



## FuckedUp (Oct 25, 2020)

Night said:


> Here's some more fuel for the fire. I almost regret not saving the first PM him and I interacted in. There were some choices bits in there that would have been worth holding onto.
> 
> View attachment 1685170


Fun fact: federal law bars anyone who's ever been involuntarily committed from buying guns. @Gentleman Gamer how did you get all those guns by yourself?


----------



## Swiss46 (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Idk I'm at the crossroads right now. The next month or so will determine whether I survive and fix myself or if I decide to go An Hero


Live stream it if you do.


----------



## Canoodler (Oct 25, 2020)

Everyone is giving this guy advice on how to fix things, unfortunately they're wasting their time because lolcows reject advice.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Oct 25, 2020)

Canoodler said:


> Everyone is giving this guy advice on how to fix things, unfortunately they're wasting their time because lolcows reject advice.


It's a bullshit smoke screen to divert from his disgusting creeping on real/ suspected female kiwis. He's an actual piece of shit and should do a flip.
"Boo hoo daddy issues": get fucked @Gentleman Gamer you faggot.
Here endeth the tophat rant.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 25, 2020)

DrainRedRain said:


> So why you said some pages back that you're not retarded because you don't have cognition problems? Seems like you definitely have cognition problems.
> 
> I also forgot to mention this:
> 
> Just move out lol it is easier than waiting for someone to murder your family or for the cancer to get them. Stop watching porn and find a better job, so you can get better payment and move, or is this too hard for you?



The reason I sucked as school is because I didn't give a shit about it, because A) it's boring B) I don't like being told what to do by some pretentious fuckheads) and C) I fucking knew it wouldn't amount to anything, and I was absolutely right, it didn't amount to jack shit, it was a waste of my life that I'll never get back.

Do you have any idea how hard as fuck it is to find a good job? Nobody is going to want to hire an 18 year old with no credentials, connections, or anybody to vouch for him.



Neferpitou! said:


> Find a full time job, seriously. Nothing is below you at this point, get hired at a gas station and sell cigarettes for 40 hours a week, find a factory nearby or a shipping center. You don’t seem to have many expenses from what I can tell and you seem to need money badly to move out so just DO IT. It took me 2 months of working fulltime when I was 19 to save up enough to move out of my parents house. If I can do it you can too. If literally anyone else can do it, so can you. Don’t be a pity party for yourself. Work to make changes.


I can hardly mentally handle 20 hours a week, what makes you think I can handle 40? Also you probably lived in a much cheaper area than me, rent is brutally expensive here.



FuckedUp said:


> Fun fact: federal law bars anyone who's ever been involuntarily committed from buying guns. @Gentleman Gamer how did you get all those guns by yourself?


By going to the store and buying them like literally everybody else.



Swiss46 said:


> Live stream it if you do.


I will.



Buster O'Keefe said:


> It's a bullshit smoke screen to divert from his disgusting creeping on real/ suspected female kiwis. He's an actual piece of shit and should do a flip.
> "Boo hoo daddy issues": get fucked @Gentleman Gamer you faggot.
> Here endeth the tophat rant.


Shut up didn't ask u motherfucker


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Oct 25, 2020)

Creepy faggot's mad.


----------



## drain (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Do you have any idea how hard as fuck it is to find a good job? Nobody is going to want to hire an 18 year old with no credentials, connections, or anybody to vouch for him.


I'm pretty sure it would be a lot easier to get hired if you didn't have this mentality:


Gentleman Gamer said:


> A) it's boring B) I don't like being told what to do by some pretentious fuckheads) and C) I fucking knew it wouldn't amount to anything, and I was absolutely right, it didn't amount to jack shit, it was a waste of my life that I'll never get back.



Your problem is that you're lazy, self-pitying, porn-addicted man who still thinks the world has to cater to your every whim. You're not underage anymore, you're a man, so stop acting like a edgy 10 year old and go do something with your life. Saying that people won't hire you when you didn't even TRY to improve yourself is ridiculous.


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> The reason I sucked as school is because I didn't give a shit about it, because A) it's boring B) I don't like being told what to do by some pretentious fuckheads) and C) I fucking knew it wouldn't amount to anything, and I was absolutely right, it didn't amount to jack shit, it was a waste of my life that I'll never get back.


This is why you will never amount to anything. Education is the most valuable asset anyone can have and you shunned your only chance at acquiring a FREE valuable skill because it “bored” you. Self improvement bores you so don’t expect to ever get better.


----------



## Childe (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I can hardly mentally handle 20 hours a week, what makes you think I can handle 40? Also you probably lived in a much cheaper area than me, rent is brutally expensive here.


You literally cannot assume that, I live in a place where a 1 bedroom goes for at cheapest $1000 a month. You think other people don’t have mental problems? Dude I’ve got a cocktail of them, the difference between you and me is I don’t pity myself and I know I need to work to make a living for myself and survive. Stop making excuses it’s pathetic as fuck. I have no pity for anyone who uses the excuse that they can’t “mentally handle” working a full time job. You’re just lazy. Full stop


----------



## The Fool (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I fucking knew it wouldn't amount to anything, and I was absolutely right, it didn't amount to jack shit, it was a waste of my life that I'll never get back.



"I knew school would never amount to anything, that's why I failed all my classes so it wouldn't amount to anything"



Gentleman Gamer said:


> Do you have any idea how hard as fuck it is to find a good job? Nobody is going to want to hire an 18 year old with no credentials, connections, or anybody to vouch for him.



If you actually gave the mental health system a chance, they have programs to help mentally ill people like you get a job.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 25, 2020)

Cake Farts said:


> This is why you will never amount to anything. Education is the most valuable asset anyone can have and you shunned your only chance at acquiring a FREE valuable skill because it “bored” you. Self improvement bores you so don’t expect to ever get better.


I still finished school though. So.


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I still finished school though. So.


are you in college now?


----------



## TV's Adam West (Oct 25, 2020)

This is why we needed Sargon to save the West.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 25, 2020)

Medical Hawaii said:


> are you in college now?


No. I'm not sure how I'd get in, what classes I would do, or anything like that.



Ryotaro Dojima said:


> This is why we needed Sargon to save the West.


Maybe.


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I still finished school though. So.


With absolutely zero academic interests to get a career in. Maybe if you paid more attention you’d find a subject you’d be interested in to study instead of spending your entire day here deprecating yourself.


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> No. I'm not sure how I'd get in, what classes I would do, or anything like that.
> 
> 
> Maybe.


it would probably help your outlook on life in general to have something to work towards, how about you start exercising your brain in other ways besides imagining fat bitches shitting in your mouth and start a little language learning with your friendly neighborhood meme owl--



			https://www.duolingo.com/


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 25, 2020)

Cake Farts said:


> With absolutely zero academic interests to get a career in. Maybe if you paid more attention you’d find a subject you’d be interested in to study instead of spending your entire day here deprecating yourself.


I mean I like history and stuff with animals but, I'm not smart enough to get a career in either of those.


Medical Hawaii said:


> it would probably help your outlook on life in general to have something to work towards, how about you start exercising your brain in other ways besides imagining fat bitches shitting in your mouth and start a little language learning with your friendly neighborhood meme owl--
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.duolingo.com/


That sounds like an interesting idea


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I mean I like history and stuff with animals


Stay the fuck away from animals you sick bastard.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 25, 2020)

Buster O'Keefe said:


> Stay the fuck away from animals you sick bastard.


You're not funny. Stop trying


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I mean I like history and stuff with animals but, I'm not smart enough to get a career in either of those.
> 
> That sounds like an interesting idea


Good, log off and pick a language (or several) and have fun
trust me it's healthier than whatever you're doing rn

or don't and keep wallowing in self-pity instead of accepting advice


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> You're not funny. Stop trying


I'm deadly serious, going by the shit you've vomitted here, there is a non zero chance you have or intend to fuck animals: it's a hardly a taboo for a coprophiliac/necrophiliac. Kys.


----------



## Canoodler (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I mean I like history and stuff with animals but, I'm not smart enough to get a career in either of those.


Maybe you could get a job in a zoo shoveling animal shit. You get to work with animals, indulge your sexual fetish, and get paid for it.


----------



## draggs (Oct 25, 2020)

maybe you could keep dangling that bait like a good little hook


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 25, 2020)

Buster O'Keefe said:


> I'm deadly serious, going by the shit you've vomitted here, there is a non zero chance you have or intend to fuck animals: it's a hardly a taboo for a coprophiliac/necrophiliac. Kys.





Canoodler said:


> Maybe you could get a job in a zoo shoveling animal shit. You get to work with animals, indulge your sexual fetish, and get paid for it.


Beastiality is on a whole nother level compared to scat. It actually causes suffering and is stemmed from sociopathy. So, no fuck off dickwads, I don't like that garbage, fuck off with that kinda talk.


----------



## The Fool (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Beastiality is on a whole nother level compared to scat. It actually causes suffering and is stemmed from sociopathy. So, no fuck off dickwads, I don't like that garbage, fuck off with that kinda talk.



I don't see how it's different from scat at all.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 25, 2020)

The Fool said:


> I don't see how it's different from scat at all.


Beastiality takes advantage of a creature who cannot speak for itself, has no voice, has no ability to consent. I'd say that Beastiality and Pedophilia are one in the same. They both revolve around a large power difference, and taking advantage of something that cannot defend itself or understand what is happening.

Scat is just being attracted to shitting, it doesn't revolve around hurting something or taking advantage of anything. Scat is practically vanilla compared to Beastiality.


----------



## Just A Butt (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Beastiality takes advantage of a creature who cannot speak for itself, has no voice, has no ability to consent. I'd say that Beastiality and Pedophilia are one in the same. They both revolve around a large power difference, and taking advantage of something that cannot defend itself or understand what is happening.
> 
> Scat is just being attracted to shitting, it doesn't revolve around hurting something or taking advantage of anything. Scat is practically vanilla compared to Beastiality.


Can a corpse consent?


----------



## Carcinogenesis (Oct 25, 2020)

For anyone wondering, this is another account of WingsOfDepression. He did the same thing he did here, using the exact same justification for his scat fetish in profile posts. He's not going to change as he's still doing this sick routine. Don't bother trying to give him advice or insulting him, he enjoys it.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 25, 2020)

Just A Butt said:


> Can a corpse consent?


I already said I was just fucking around with that Necro bullshit.


----------



## Heckler1 (Oct 25, 2020)

Systemic Shock said:


> For anyone wondering, this is another account of WingsOfDepression. He did the same thing he did here, using the exact same justification for his scat fetish in profile posts. He's not going to change as he's still doing this sick routine. Don't bother trying to give him advice or insulting him, he enjoys it.


So he is just here for the humiliation and attention from being gross. Good to know. Might as well ignore him until the obituary comes out I guess.


----------



## Canoodler (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I already said I was just fucking around with that Necro bullshit.


"Joke's on them, I was only pretending to be a necrophiliac."


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Oct 25, 2020)

Just A Butt said:


> Can a corpse consent?


As a great Anglo sage retard would say, "Depends on the corpse".


Gentleman Gamer said:


> I already said I was just fucking around with that Necro bullshit.


Oh right, you were only pretending? You fucking dumb bastard. Neck yourself.


----------



## Governor Jeb Bush (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I mean I like history and stuff with animals but, I'm not smart enough to get a career in either of those.
> 
> That sounds like an interesting idea


Get off the internet.


----------



## NoFeline (Oct 25, 2020)

Wasn't sure if he was just an awkward retard but the dramatic sigh sealed it.

Anybody that does that shit is guaranteed sex pest and a probable pedo to boot. Commit neck rope.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Oct 25, 2020)

@Gentleman Gamer do you have any hot takes about age of consent, IQ or white supremacy? Asking for another degenerate retard.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 25, 2020)

Wow whats with the influx of Psychopaths all of a sudden?


----------



## Childe (Oct 25, 2020)

WingsOfDepression said:


> Angrier, way less social. Super edgy. Pissed off about trivial shit. Even more sexually repressed. But occasionally laughed really fucking hard, then wen't straight back to misery.





WingsOfDepression said:


> My talent is making people very uncomfortable (on purpose)
> My weakness is that I have no anger control, lol I broke my controller when I watched the SAO first episode (it was re.tarded)





WingsOfDepression said:


> I would suck Chris's bent 90° duck for 5 dollars. Try me.












Yo @Gentleman Gamer this you?


----------



## The Fool (Oct 25, 2020)

Wow, no shit, it is a sock.

We've been played. This is just a rerun.


----------



## Governor Jeb Bush (Oct 25, 2020)

The Fool said:


> Wow, no shit, it is a sock.
> 
> We've been played. This is just a rerun.


I hope the faggot dies


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Wow whats with the influx of Psychopaths all of a sudden?


Which is it? Are you a snivelling pathetic fuck up or a hateful creep tard-raging because you've been exposed? Pick one.


----------



## Carcinogenesis (Oct 25, 2020)

Neferpitou! said:


> View attachment 1686258
> View attachment 1686259
> View attachment 1686260
> Yo @Gentleman Gamer this you?


The first post of this thread I replied to is what gave it away. It was the exact same justification and he behaved the exact same way. I was considering posting screenshots of these profile posts, but thanks!


----------



## Childe (Oct 25, 2020)

Why so quiet @Gentleman Gamer ? I see you obsessively refreshing this thread. Why did you ban evade to continue to post about your fetish? What are you gaining besides fuel for your humiliation fetish?


----------



## Revo (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Why can't people have faith in me? I can get laid. I just need to put myself out there and be more confident. I'm just shy because of past tramua.
> 
> @Cake Farts Whats with the disagree rating?





Cake Farts said:


> 1) not talk about your disgusting fetishes in detail on a public forum


2) stop caring about internet stickers and treat them seriously and personally, because they do not help you IRL.


ETA: My bad  for making this late response.

Why so quiet @Gentleman Gamer ? I see you obsessively refreshing this thread. Why did you ban evade to continue to post about your fetish? What are you gaining besides fuel for your humiliation fetish?
one word: attention


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Oct 25, 2020)

is it true his name is Rodrick? 
like the Diary of a Wimpy Kid character that had a band called "Loded Diaper"

do you play instruments, @Gentleman Gamer ?


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 25, 2020)

Neferpitou! said:


> Why so quiet @Gentleman Gamer ? I see you obsessively refreshing this thread. Why did you ban evade to continue to post about your fetish? What are you gaining besides fuel for your humiliation fetish?


I don't know tbh


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 25, 2020)

Medical Hawaii said:


> is it true his name is Rodrick?
> like the Diary of a Wimpy Kid that had a band called "Loded Diaper"
> 
> do you play instruments, @Gentleman Gamer ?


Well my birth name is Rodrigo but I usually just go by Roddy or Rodrick.


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I don't know tbh


so you blatantly admit you aren't interested in possibly bettering yourself and taking the sincere advice some have offered to you?


----------



## Neko GF (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Wow whats with the influx of Psychopaths all of a sudden?


Did you really think that your autism wouldn't attract site-wide attention?


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Oct 25, 2020)

This thread is boring now.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Oct 25, 2020)

Lol wut? This isn't this retard's first rodeo? Why would anyone do that? Oh wait..


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 25, 2020)

Medical Hawaii said:


> so you blatantly admit you aren't interested in possibly bettering yourself and taking the sincere advice some have offered to you?


Idk how to go about it or where do I even start, it's all so confusing.,


----------



## Just A Butt (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Idk how to go about it or where do I even start, it's all so confusing.,


People have been telling you where to start over and over again. Fuck off with the pity party. No one is buying it now.


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Idk how to go about it or where do I even start, it's all so confusing.,


literally so many people have said to log off, take up a new interest (like duolingo), talk to another professional, etc.

just be upfront about the fact that you're just shitposting (lel) to get attention


----------



## Revo (Oct 25, 2020)

Daddy's Little Kitten said:


> This thread is boring now.


It's not the first time where a debate user thread got boring: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/fat-bitch-makes-a-shit-thread-about-some-thot.74614/


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Oct 25, 2020)

Medical Hawaii said:


> literally so many people have said to log off, take up a new interest (like duolingo), talk to another professional, etc.
> 
> just be upfront about the fact that you're just shitposting (lel) to get attention


you wasted my time and everyone else's time by being the rerun of an unfunny faggot we've already julay'd. 

Either neck yourself or fix yourself. That's as clear as it gets, dude.


----------



## Carcinogenesis (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> I don't know tbh


Don't dodge the question. I know you're WingsOfDepression, why did you come back?


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Oct 25, 2020)

Revo said:


> It's not the first time where a debate user thread got boring: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/fat-bitch-makes-a-shit-thread-about-some-thot.74614/


she was a sweetheart, if a little (very) slow and fat.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 25, 2020)

Systemic Shock said:


> Don't dodge the question. I know you're WingsOfDepression, why did you come back?





Medical Hawaii said:


> literally so many people have said to log off, take up a new interest (like duolingo), talk to another professional, etc.
> 
> just be upfront about the fact that you're just shitposting (lel) to get attention


Because my life is so boring, bullshit, and I just need some fucking stimulation. I'm addicting to starting internet drama and causing cancerfests. If it wasn't for this. I'd probably just be bothering people in real life. Like being a petty theif or throwing stuff at people for the hell of i t. I want to just cause chaos and drama and make people go fucking insane,


----------



## Just A Butt (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Because my life is so boring, bullshit, and I just need some fucking stimulation. I'm addicting to starting internet drama and causing cancerfests. If it wasn't for this. I'd probably just be bothering people in real life. Like being a petty theif or throwing stuff at people for the hell of i t. I want to just cause chaos and drama and make people go fucking insane,


what other socks were yours?  since you like humiliation, it shouldn't be a problem to share with us


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Because my life is so boring, bullshit, and I just need some fucking stimulation. I'm addicting to starting internet drama and causing cancerfests. If it wasn't for this. I'd probably just be bothering people in real life. Like being a petty theif or throwing stuff at people for the hell of i t. I want to just cause chaos and drama and make people go fucking insane,


you want some stimulation?
post that dick


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Because my life is so boring, bullshit, and I just need some fucking stimulation. I'm addicting to starting internet drama and causing cancerfests. If it wasn't for this. I'd probably just be bothering people in real life. Like being a petty theif or throwing stuff at people for the hell of i t. I want to just cause chaos and drama and make people go fucking insane,


Kys faggot.


----------



## Childe (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Because my life is so boring, bullshit, and I just need some fucking stimulation. I'm addicting to starting internet drama and causing cancerfests. If it wasn't for this. I'd probably just be bothering people in real life. Like being a petty theif or throwing stuff at people for the hell of i t. I want to just cause chaos and drama and make people go fucking insane,


Post penis or we are gonna get bored and stop giving you attention.


----------



## Revo (Oct 25, 2020)

Medical Hawaii said:


> she was a sweetheart, if a little (very) slow and fat.


Well at least she did not mentioned many times about her kinks/fetishes and did not bitch and moan about internet stickers and her life unlike @Gentleman Gamer.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 25, 2020)

How did my fucking life get to this point. Why does this keep happening. Why cant I just fucking stop this bullshit. It's not even fun. It just happens. I start drama, and before I fucking know it, I got a 29 page thread. It's like what the fuck happened. 

I wish I was a fucking normie so bad. Out partying, fucking a hot girl, smoking weed and having the time of my life. Yet I'm sitting here hating my fucking life. Causing drama on some shitty thread, still a fucking virgin about to be fired. People try to give me advice but its just too fucking confusing okay

I DONT FUCKING KNOW HOW TO GET A GOOD JOB ITS FUCKING CONFUSING. IDK IF I CANT HANDLE IT. I JUST WANT THIS SHIT TO FUCKING END FUCKING END FUCKING END FUCK


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> How did my fucking life get to this point. Why does this keep happening. Why cant I just fucking stop this bullshit. It's not even fun. It just happens. I start drama, and before I fucking know it, I got a 29 page thread. It's like what the fuck happened.
> 
> I wish I was a fucking normie so bad. Out partying, fucking a hot girl, smoking weed and having the time of my life. Yet I'm sitting here hating my fucking life. Causing drama on some shitty thread, still a fucking virgin about to be fired. People try to give me advice but its just too fucking confusing okay
> 
> I DONT FUCKING KNOW HOW TO GET A GOOD JOB ITS FUCKING CONFUSING. IDK IF I CANT HANDLE IT. I JUST WANT THIS SHIT TO FUCKING END FUCKING END FUCKING END FUCK


post dick and you can party with the Farms


----------



## Just A Butt (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> How did my fucking life get to this point. Why does this keep happening. Why cant I just fucking stop this bullshit. It's not even fun. It just happens. I start drama, and before I fucking know it, I got a 29 page thread. It's like what the fuck happened.
> 
> I wish I was a fucking normie so bad. Out partying, fucking a hot girl, smoking weed and having the time of my life. Yet I'm sitting here hating my fucking life. Causing drama on some shitty thread, still a fucking virgin about to be fired. People try to give me advice but its just too fucking confusing okay
> 
> I DONT FUCKING KNOW HOW TO GET A GOOD JOB ITS FUCKING CONFUSING. IDK IF I CANT HANDLE IT. I JUST WANT THIS SHIT TO FUCKING END FUCKING END FUCKING END FUCK


stop crying and drop trou, faggot


----------



## Childe (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> How did my fucking life get to this point. Why does this keep happening. Why cant I just fucking stop this bullshit. It's not even fun. It just happens. I start drama, and before I fucking know it, I got a 29 page thread. It's like what the fuck happened.
> 
> I wish I was a fucking normie so bad. Out partying, fucking a hot girl, smoking weed and having the time of my life. Yet I'm sitting here hating my fucking life. Causing drama on some shitty thread, still a fucking virgin about to be fired. People try to give me advice but its just too fucking confusing okay
> 
> I DONT FUCKING KNOW HOW TO GET A GOOD JOB ITS FUCKING CONFUSING. IDK IF I CANT HANDLE IT. I JUST WANT THIS SHIT TO FUCKING END FUCKING END FUCKING END FUCK


post penis


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 25, 2020)

Fuck it. I quit.


----------



## Just A Butt (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Fuck it. I quit.


see you when you sock up.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Oct 25, 2020)

Neferpitou! said:


> post penis


Post micro penis


----------



## Maskull (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Fuck it. I quit.


Least you could do is livestream your suicide before you leave.


----------



## fag0t (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Fuck it. I quit.


faggot


----------



## Revo (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Fuck it. I quit.


you are still coming back here lol


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> How did my fucking life get to this point. Why does this keep happening. Why cant I just fucking stop this bullshit. It's not even fun. It just happens. I start drama, and before I fucking know it, I got a 29 page thread. It's like what the fuck happened.
> 
> I wish I was a fucking normie so bad. Out partying, fucking a hot girl, smoking weed and having the time of my life. Yet I'm sitting here hating my fucking life. Causing drama on some shitty thread, still a fucking virgin about to be fired. People try to give me advice but its just too fucking confusing okay
> 
> I DONT FUCKING KNOW HOW TO GET A GOOD JOB ITS FUCKING CONFUSING. IDK IF I CANT HANDLE IT. I JUST WANT THIS SHIT TO FUCKING END FUCKING END FUCKING END FUCK


Going through another psychotic phase? Gonna cry?


----------



## Canoodler (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Fuck it. I quit.


Finally decided to an hero?
also post penis


----------



## FuckedUp (Oct 25, 2020)

Has anyone ever actually been pushed into a locker outside of high school comedy films? At least come up with a quasi-plausible backstory.


----------



## fag0t (Oct 25, 2020)

FuckedUp said:


> Has anyone ever actually been pushed into a locker outside of high school comedy films? At least come up with a quasi-plausible backstory.


yes you  tfw you got shoved in the locker but you took so much xanax you dont remember it


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 25, 2020)

aight. Hope this fat faggot gets banned in the meantime so he can’t log back on. It’s for the better.


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Oct 25, 2020)

Did you lose the warm feeling @Gentleman Gamer ?









						Apology
					

Hey everybody. Today I just wanted to admit to you that I fucked up.   Big time.  I sincerely apologize to everyone I have offended, along with Null, and the mods. I am sorry for acting like an autistic fuck and being a jackass and a jerkish creep. It was my fault that I did that and that I put...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Fuck it. I quit.


Hopefully you're quitting this mortal coil. Make sure you get this thread's url right in your exit note so all your family (not friends lol) can read about what a massive faggot you were. Rip in piss.


----------



## Maskull (Oct 25, 2020)

Autistic said:


> Did you lose the warm feeling @Gentleman Gamer ?
> View attachment 1686322
> 
> 
> ...


That changes my vote. Him and every account he makes should be exterminated. He's a living waste and a waste of our time.


----------



## drain (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Yet I'm sitting here hating my fucking life.


You're more of a normie than you think. The hip thing with zoomers today is faking being depressed and sad, while the truth is that they're just lazy as fuck and don't want to do anything.

Gone are the days that smoking weed and fucking girls made you a normie. You're a normie by woke 2020 standars dude.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Oct 25, 2020)

DrainRedRain said:


> You're more of a normie than you think. The hip thing with zoomers today is faking being depressed and sad, while the truth is that they're just lazy as fuck and don't want to do anything.
> 
> Gone are the days that smoking weed and fucking girls made you a normie. You're a normie by woke 2020 standars dude.


Bring back leaded petrol.


----------



## Revo (Oct 25, 2020)

I will be honest  like many kiwis already said it in this thread is that i got fed up with  Gentleman Gamer/Wingsofdepresion/[insertnameofawingssockaccount]'s bitching and moaning about their life on a site who is dedicated in making fun of lolcows.
This user needs to improve himself, man up and fight with trust against his IRL.
Also arguing with wings  is just as same as fighting with windmills.


----------



## Vampirella (Oct 25, 2020)

Autistic said:


> Did you lose the warm feeling @Gentleman Gamer ?
> View attachment 1686322
> 
> 
> ...


Was also the user @Inferior Little Shit.


----------



## Neil (Oct 26, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Fuck it. I quit.


Press S to shit


----------



## Kenya Jones (Oct 26, 2020)

Logged


----------



## Justtocheck (Oct 26, 2020)

lol, he eats shit.


----------



## Lum_Invader (Oct 26, 2020)

Gentleman Gamer said:


> Fuck it. I quit.


My friend, I have solved your conundrum with the biggest brain idea. Freeze your own shit in a condom and fuck yourself with it. Destroy the evidence when you're done. God bless, have a Spooky Halloween you fucking degen.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 26, 2020)

DrainRedRain said:


> You're more of a normie than you think. The hip thing with zoomers today is faking being depressed and sad, while the truth is that they're just lazy as fuck and don't want to do anything.
> 
> Gone are the days that smoking weed and fucking girls made you a normie. You're a normie by woke 2020 standars dude.


I thought the hip thing was eating tide pods.


----------



## draggs (Oct 26, 2020)

The ancient Greeks were right to leave spergbabies on the hillside to be eaten by dogs

@Gentleman Gamer means you cant change my mind


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Oct 26, 2020)

@Gentleman Gamer Does the poop dinner scene from _Salò, or the 120 Days of Sodom_ turn you on?


----------



## drain (Oct 26, 2020)

mr.moon1488 said:


> I thought the hip thing was eating tide pods.


it was in 2018


----------



## Baby Yoda (Oct 26, 2020)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> @Gentleman Gamer Does the poop dinner scene from _Salò, or the 120 Days of Sodom_ turn you on?


I think he really is gone. Too bad. I was wondering a lot more about his fetishes.


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 26, 2020)

Baby Yoda said:


> I think he really is gone. Too bad. I was wondering a lot more about his fetishes.


He came back five times prior. Gone but certainly not forgotten.


----------



## soft kitty (Oct 26, 2020)

Cake Farts said:


> He came back five times prior. Gone but certainly not forgotten.


God, I hope he stays gone. Maybe I finally got through to him. I really went off on him earlier.


----------



## The Fool (Oct 26, 2020)

soft kitty said:


> God, I hope he stays gone. Maybe I finally got through to him. I really went off on him earlier.



He's going to come back and and he's going to spend the next 20 years living in his parents house jobless until he ODs on pain pills or blows his head off.


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 26, 2020)

The Fool said:


> He's going to come back and and he's going to spend the next 20 years living in his parents house jobless until he ODs on pain pills or blows his head off.


I say he’s too pussy because he’s had every chance in the world to an hero but that takes too much effort.

Attempted OD by flinstone gummy vites.


----------



## The Fool (Oct 26, 2020)

Cake Farts said:


> I say he’s too pussy because he’s had every chance in the world to an hero but that takes too much effort.
> 
> Attempted OD by flinstone gummy vites.



No yeah I totally agree.

But he's only like, 18 right?

Imagine him living with himself when he's 40. Not even the biggest coward would be able to do that.


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 27, 2020)

The Fool said:


> No yeah I totally agree.
> 
> But he's only like, 18 right?
> 
> Imagine him living with himself when he's 40. Not even the biggest coward would be able to do that.


Probably gonna mentally deteriorate into a harmless Nick Bate


----------



## Carcinogenesis (Oct 27, 2020)

soft kitty said:


> God, I hope he stays gone. Maybe I finally got through to him. I really went off on him earlier.


He made an sock account shortly after leaving, made a thread pretending to be a different person making fun of himself, then got banned. People like him don't change, he did this quite a few times before.


----------



## soft kitty (Oct 27, 2020)

Systemic Shock said:


> He made an sock account shortly after leaving, made a thread pretending to be a different person making fun of himself, then got banned. People like him don't change, he did this quite a few times before.


LMFAO

Honestly, I expected that.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Oct 28, 2020)

Len0n said:


> I just want it to stop


You should have thought twice before you ate shit, dude.


----------



## Childe (Oct 28, 2020)

Len0n said:


> I just want it to stop


You're the one who came back.


----------



## Carcinogenesis (Oct 28, 2020)

Len0n said:


> I just want it to stop


It's what you wanted, you keep coming back for more.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Oct 28, 2020)

Dangit, so you are Gentlemen Gamer!  I lost a crisp five on you.


----------



## Sascha Vykos (Oct 28, 2020)

For posterity's sake, @Len0n is Gentleman gamer and just got a thread sent to spergatory for being a sperg.


----------



## Childe (Oct 28, 2020)

lol banned already


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Oct 28, 2020)

What a sad man.


----------



## Baby Yoda (Oct 28, 2020)

Len0n said:


> I just want it to stop


Didnt read.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Oct 28, 2020)

Sascha Vykos said:


> For posterity's sake, @Len0n is Gentleman gamer and just got a thread sent to spergatory for being a sperg.


lol I called it


----------



## soft kitty (Oct 28, 2020)

Len0n said:


> I just want it to stop


NIGGER ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS LEAVE.

Go find some other forum willing to put up with your nonsense. You're not going to be able to force anyone here to like or accept you or even stop making fun of you.


----------



## draggs (Oct 28, 2020)

soft kitty said:


> NIGGER ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS LEAVE.
> 
> Go find some other forum willing to put up with your nonsense. You're not going to be able to force anyone here to like or accept you or even stop making fun of you.



dude is so whacked he can't even find any of the who knows how many forums where he would fit right in and be loved for the shit eating wonder he is


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Oct 28, 2020)

draggs said:


> dude is so whacked he can't even find any of the who knows how many forums where he would fit right in


their ass.


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Nov 4, 2020)

This guy was fucking awesome.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Nov 4, 2020)

biozeminadae1 said:


> This guy was fucking awesome.



Lol no he wasn't.


----------



## Not Vordrak (Feb 22, 2021)

Welcome back @Realplaya420.


----------



## Maskull (Feb 22, 2021)

Oh boy, we're doing this again.


----------

